# There's new Deputies in town Driveler #291.....



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Batjack (Jul 26, 2019)

Ruger got to pull the trigger!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Crakajak (Jul 26, 2019)

Morning chief,Bat.Hope ya'll have a great day because its FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!.
And to all the rest of you the same goes for you .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

BTW, congrats to our 2 new Moderators Ruger and Keebsy.

Gonna be some good'uns!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 26, 2019)

Mornin Ruger.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 26, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> BTW, congrats to our 2 new Moderators Ruger and Keebsy.
> 
> Gonna be some good'uns!


They seem like the type to not abuse the red button on the dash.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> BTW, congrats to our 2 new Moderators Ruger and Keebsy.
> 
> Gonna be some good'uns!


 thanks for the vote of confidence, I'm just coasting and learning!


Crakajak said:


> They seem like the type to not abuse the red button on the dash.


In all honesty, they didn't let me have a red button, but I have the red phone straight to the ones that do!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 26, 2019)

Mornin Keebsy,
Remember us  when you become famous.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 26, 2019)

Good mornin.......likewise thanks for your confidence.


Not an IT guru........where's the owners manual to this thing.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2019)

Glad they both luv me tadeff!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Mornin Keebsy,
> Remember us  when you become famous.





Ruger#3 said:


> Good mornin.......likewise thanks for your confidence.
> 
> 
> Not an IT guru........where's the owners manual to this thing.


 I knew you'd miss the fine print in the contract, you gotta figure out the code, then, go to...........oh wait, we can 't talk about that here..................


blood on the ground said:


> Glad they both luv me tadeff!


That's right!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

Keebs said:


> thanks for the vote of confidence, I'm just coasting and learning!
> 
> In all honesty, they didn't let me have a red button, but I have the red phone straight to the ones that do!



What’s da numba, I want to make a some prank calls.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 26, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good mornin.......likewise thanks for your confidence.
> 
> 
> Not an IT guru........where's the owners manual to this thing.


Just start pushing buttons....something will happen.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2019)

Dang, i come back and y'all done shut the last one down.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2019)

Thanks for nobody looking for me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2019)

Keebs had me locked in the closet at her house. I just busted out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2019)

She's going to be mad when she gets home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks for nobody looking for me.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 26, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks for nobody looking for me.


Can't send out a search party till someone's been miss'n for ten days.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 26, 2019)

Hey Bat.You gonna be able to make it over to the blast tomorrow?


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 26, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Dang, i come back and y'all done shut the last one down.


You would think they have a snake chasing 'em.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 26, 2019)

I'll let Elfiii know we need a flare gun.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I'll let Elfiii know we need a flare gun.


Wish I could get him to start a blog,,,,no luck,I asked,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 26, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Wish I could get him to start a blog,,,,no luck,I asked,,,,



You wanting to wax philosophically Swampy?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> You wanting to wax philosophically Swampy?


? ? ? ?,,,,I was telling him to get more coverage to do a political blog,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 26, 2019)

I don't speak for the board but cant imagine trying to moderate that from a liability point of view. Who has time to read all that?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs had me locked in the closet at her house. I just busted out!!!!!!!!!!!





mudracing101 said:


> She's going to be mad when she gets home.


 how'd you get that chain..............never mind, as long as you cleaned up your mess.............


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I don't speak for the board but cant imagine trying to moderate that from a liability point of view. Who has time to read all that?


I mean a separate blog,,,,not affiliated with here,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Doesn't do anything to complain about the libs here,,,,not enough coverage,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jul 26, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Hey Bat.You gonna be able to make it over to the blast tomorrow?


Nope...truck's still in the shop. Start'n to worry about it...think'n back to Chief's problems. No one west of me headed that way for me to hitch with, besides walk'n around that place would have me crippled up for three days. Wish I could tho...just to put faces on folks that ain't made it over here to fish yet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 26, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks for nobody looking for me.


Speak for yourself. I PM'd Keebs yesterday asking bout you mister.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 26, 2019)

I made another executive decision. 
I when in for 30 min. Boss #2 on vaca. Co-worker called in sick. Boss #1 works from 1 to 2. I'm home.  Scared H22 ta deff. He was going for the gun.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 26, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I mean a separate blog,,,,not affiliated with here,,,,



I would run as well.
Between running a business and keeping his place going, who wants more to eat up your hunting and fishing time.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 26, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Nope...truck's still in the shop. Start'n to worry about it...think'n back to Chief's problems. No one west of me headed that way for me to hitch with, besides walk'n around that place would have me crippled up for three days. Wish I could tho...just to put faces on folks that ain't made it over here to fish yet.


Maybe the next gathering.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 26, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Maybe the next gathering.


Fingers crossed.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I made another executive decision.
> I when in for 30 min. Boss #2 on vaca. Co-worker called in sick. Boss #1 works from 1 to 2. I'm home.  Scared H22 ta deff. He was going for the gun.


 You go girl................ now go pinch his butt for me, he'll relax......


----------



## Batjack (Jul 26, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I made another executive decision.
> I when in for 30 min. Boss #2 on vaca. Co-worker called in sick. Boss #1 works from 1 to 2. I'm home.  Scared H22 ta deff. He was going for the gun.


Got be careful about that...got ALL my family trained to "call" before walk'n in the house at odd hours. Didn't take long...once each had the chance to look down the barrel of my .44 mag they understood.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 26, 2019)

Keebs said:


> You go girl................ now go pinch his butt for me, he'll relax......


I did. And said it's from Keebs. He liked it. 


Batjack said:


> Got be careful about that...got ALL my family trained to "call" before walk'n in the house at odd hours. Didn't take long...once each had the chance to look down the barrel of my .44 mag they understood.


I left my car here and took the old one. Left my phone here so he could call about getting some kinda cable TV. I woulda knocked, but he left the door unlocked. He had done vaccumed the pool and washed my car and I was only GON an hour.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speak for yourself. I PM'd Keebs yesterday asking bout you mister.



Believe it or not, I actually was thinking the other day why I hadn't seen Mudro check in for a good while.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

What's fo lunch?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> What's fo lunch?


coupla crunchy taco's and some nacho's from Taco Bell........ didn't cook last night........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I did. And said it's from Keebs. He liked it.
> 
> I left my car here and took the old one. Left my phone here so he could call about getting some kinda cable TV. I woulda knocked, but he left the door unlocked. He had done vaccumed the pool and washed my car and I was only GON an hour.


He's a bizzy little hawnet, ain't he?  May I borrow him next week, please?


Jeff C. said:


> Believe it or not, I actually was thinking the other day why I hadn't seen Mudro check in for a good while.


I told him as he was leaving he needed to get back on da board...........


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 26, 2019)

The gals are too good to me here, brought me back ChikFilA.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

Jag and I went to Home Depot for something I needed and said what the heck, lets grab a Bacon-cheese Whopper, fries, and drink right across the road. We rarely eat fast food.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 26, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag and I went to Home Depot for something I needed and said what the heck, lets grab a Bacon-cheese Whopper, fries, and drink right across the road. We rarely eat fast food.



You a slob!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag and I went to Home Depot for something I needed and said what the heck, lets grab a Bacon-cheese Whopper, fries, and drink right across the road. We rarely eat fast food.


Me either and I can tell it when I do!  Amazing, isn't it???


----------



## redeli (Jul 26, 2019)

morning all


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2019)

redeli said:


> morning all


Morning Red!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 26, 2019)

Mng,,,,,buds,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Me either and I can tell it when I do!  Amazing, isn't it???



I swear I think they put a sleep aid in that stuff! I get real sleepy after eating it, but I eventually wake up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> You a slob!





Please Don’t tell Sinclair.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 26, 2019)

Found out today is the last day of my employment with the company. Been here 24 years this month.God has a plan,I can't wait to see what it is.
See some of you tomorrow.Life is good.Later.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 26, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Found out today is the last day of my employment with the company. Been here 24 years this month.God has a plan,I can't wait to see what it is.
> See some of you tomorrow.Life is good.Later.


I'm so sorry. Same thing happened to H22. They always do it on Friday. Out of the blue. Seems like a lot of good loyal employees are losing their jobs lately. You've got a great outllook.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Found out today is the last day of my employment with the company. Been here 24 years this month.God has a plan,I can't wait to see what it is.
> See some of you tomorrow.Life is good.Later.


Ditto what Mandy said, so sorry for you, but your attitude is AWESOME!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 26, 2019)

What time we meeting tomorrow? We might even go to the Blast. Don't have TV here. Just Roku for now. I signed my life away for Dish today. I hope that wasn't the wrong thing to do.  I didn't see NBC on the line-up. That scars me. We got the sports package. The Ga. vs Dame game is on CBS.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Found out today is the last day of my employment with the company. Been here 24 years this month.God has a plan,I can't wait to see what it is.
> See some of you tomorrow.Life is good.Later.


That sux,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 26, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What time we meeting tomorrow? We might even go to the Blast. Don't have TV here. Just Roku for now. I signed my life away for Dish today. I hope that wasn't the wrong thing to do.  I didn't see NBC on the line-up. That scars me. We got the sports package. The Ga. vs Dame game is on CBS.


Dawgs gonna lose anyway,,,,????


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 26, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What time we meeting tomorrow? We might even go to the Blast. Don't have TV here. Just Roku for now. I signed my life away for Dish today. I hope that wasn't the wrong thing to do.  I didn't see NBC on the line-up. That scars me. We got the sports package. The Ga. vs Dame game is on CBS.


9:00 a. m at the Duluth diner,3620 Peachtree Industrial Blvd.Duluth Ga 30096


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 26, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Dawgs gonna lose anyway,,,,????


Shut up! 


Crakajak said:


> 9:00 a. m at the Duluth diner,3620 Peachtree Industrial Blvd.Duluth Ga 30096


Thank you!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 26, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Shut up!
> 
> Thank you!


? ? ? ?,,,,who did uga pay off to get that schedule,,,,good Lord,,,,cakewalk,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2019)

Afternoon !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> 9:00 a. m at the Duluth diner,3620 Peachtree Industrial Blvd.Duluth Ga 30096





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Shut up!
> 
> Thank you!



Ruger had posted in the last thread 9:30 so unless he sees the time change to 9 he might be a little late.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2019)

Don;t forget there is a $2 discount coupon on last month's cover of the GON magazine if you subscribe.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 26, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ruger had posted in the last thread 9:30 so unless he sees the time change to 9 he might be a little late.


I missed that .9 :30 it is.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2019)

Ya'll don't forget the pictures!!!!! 
Ain't any need to say "Have Fun", that's a given!
Later Folks!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don;t forget there is a $2 discount coupon on last month's cover of the GON magazine if you subscribe.




Moderators and Administrators get the GON magazine for free. That`s part of our pay.

It`s ok, but I prefer Sporting Classics and Fur, Fish, and Game.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Moderators and Administrators get the GON magazine for free. That`s part of our pay.
> 
> It`s ok, but I prefer Sporting Classics and Fur, Fish, and Game.




"free??"  Somebody's paying for it . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "free??"  Somebody's paying for it . .




It`s free to me.  

I rarely read the thing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s free to me.
> 
> I rarely read the thing.




It doesn't make good bathroom reading, 'specially that idjit/wanna be country boy on the last page.  They should hire you Nick.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It doesn't make good bathroom reading, 'specially that idjit/wanna be country boy on the last page.  They should hire you Nick.




It doesn`t teach me anything I don`t already know about the woods.

Two things would stop me, Brother. One, that would put me on a deadline, and I refuse to do that ever again in this lifetime. Two, they can`t afford a rich man like me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> It doesn`t teach me anything I don`t already know about the woods.
> 
> Two things would stop me, Brother. One, that would put me on a deadline, and I refuse to do that ever again in this lifetime. Two, they can`t afford a rich man like me.



In addition to the magazine they'd have to provide a free phone too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

Afternoon/eve folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2019)

how-d Chief


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> In addition to the magazine they'd have to provide a free phone too.




I got rid of my landline when I retired. 

I do keep my cell phone turned on now though. A few people even have my number.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 26, 2019)

Evening folks


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 26, 2019)

Good evening.......


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 26, 2019)

If you folks can spread the word I can be there at 9AM. I don’t have everyone’s numbers and don’t want to inconvenience anyone.

I’m sure some of you will be online tomorrow morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Evening folks



Back at it tonight?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> If you folks can spread the word I can be there at 9AM. I don’t have everyone’s numbers and don’t want to inconvenience anyone.



I'll be there when I get there.   I will be up at the normal middle of the darkness and when I get stuff in the truck I will hit the road.   maps says it is 1 hour and 20 minutes using the back roads and faster of lots slower using the interstates.   Going back roads.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good evening.......



pm incoming


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 26, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Back at it tonight?




Yes sir, got 4 more


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 26, 2019)

Been a heckuva week and don’t see any slow down. Guess some would say that’s job security.


----------



## goin postal (Jul 26, 2019)

Gonna be a good night under the stars on the hunting property!!!! It’s coming quick !


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2019)

goin postal said:


> Gonna be a good night under the stars on the hunting property!!!! It’s coming quick !



Days are noticeably getting shorter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

Evening again folks!

Just came in from finishing up the rest of the mowing, and cleaning up Jags mess where he cut too low.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 26, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Days are noticeably getting shorter.



Just past shooting light under the trees here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

Ric and Bou both have a Vet appt in the mornin. Going to be interesting to see how Ric does. Last time he was there he was neutered and I muzzled him to be safe while the Dr. shaved his leg stuck an IV in him and anesthetized him. 

Needless to say, he drug me outta there the next day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Ric and Bou both have a Vet appt in the mornin. Going to be interesting to see how Ric does. Last time he was there he was neutered and I muzzled him to be safe while the Dr. shaved his leg stuck an IV in him and anesthetized him.
> 
> Needless to say, he drug me outta there the next day.



And they do have a memory.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Just past shooting light under the trees here.



Don't believe I could have shot for the last 15 minutes here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2019)

The sunset was actually at 8:40 making civil at 9:08 but it was awfully dark at 9:00


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 26, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't believe I could have shot for the last 15 minutes here.



Agreed...early in my deer hunting days I was using an old heavy climber, sitting high in a pine. It got past where I had comfortable shooting light. Started down, looked over and I can see the outline of a big racked buck and three does. Nothing I could do but watch them walk off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't believe I could have shot for the last 15 minutes here.



I could here.....anywhere around my 2 yard lights. They throw out a large area of light considering one is on a power pole, and the other at the top of the eave ridge above loft on barn.

Used to be 2 large female persimmons out in front of the barn, deer would be out under them trees every night when they ripened up and started dropping. Pear tree too straight out from garage.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

Ahhh, the things we’ve done that cost us a big buck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2019)

My bird field looks like Daytona Beach, on a full moon you can see fine thru a scope . Friend told me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

I chased the biggest buck I ever had the opportunity to kill for over a mile in Illinois. Did not get the shot, but did get to watch him mount and breed a doe about 5 times from about 70 yds in a cut corn field under a full Moon. I walked  out with both of them staring at me from about 50 yds. 

Would’ve been my Buck of a lifetime, and with a Bow. Likely a B&C, absolutely a P&Y.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My bird field looks like Daytona Beach, on a full moon you can see fine thru a scope . Friend told me.



LOL


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My bird field looks like Daytona Beach, on a full moon you can see fine thru a scope . Friend told me.



That’s about how that corn field in Illinois looked that night after it got dark with a full moon. I couldn’t believe how well I could see with the naked eye when I walked out of there to the truck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2019)

Well, got the bathroom fixed, still lacking AC.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

1/2


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, got the bathroom fixed, still lacking AC.



They should have that come Fall.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 26, 2019)

Been a melancholy evening. Neighbors that foster kids got notice kids are leaving this weekend to adopted parents. They been here a year. Little boy about 18 months calls them Mommy and Daddy.

They got a ton of my respect taking them kids from a junkie and giving them a chance and now giving them up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Been a melancholy evening. Neighbors that foster kids got notice kids are leaving this weekend to adopted parents. They been here a year. Little boy about 18 months calls them Mommy and Daddy.
> 
> They got a ton of my respect taking them kids from a junkie and giving them a chance and now giving them up.



Yeah, that would be tough.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2019)

I hear the cars over @ AMS for the Friday Night Drags. I need to start going back over there to watch them with Jag an MizT. Close by, inexpensive, live entertainment, and rather interesting to watch that “run whatya brung” stuff. 

Some of them will surprise you big time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2019)

Halfway thru Wybro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2019)

Thank I'll hava drank sometime today...


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 27, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank I'll hava drank sometime today...




How many you off for


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> How many you off for




Just the weekend, back Monday and Tuesday night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2019)

Gotta looooooooong/boring 8hr MSHA refresher meeting Thursday on my days off. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 27, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta looooooooong/boring 8hr MSHA refresher meeting Thursday on my days off. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr




Nothing but $$$$$


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Nothing but $$$$$



I'd rather be at work than stuck in that meeting, they do cater dinner in though.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 27, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd rather be at work than stuck in that meeting, they do cater dinner in though.




Can't argue with free food and free cash


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 27, 2019)

IKR??


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 27, 2019)

Hey Kmac


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> IKR??




exactly..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 27, 2019)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Quack, Wybro, K-Mac and to the rest of the Drivelers who are having images of "Good Deals" to be had at the Blast floating around in their heads.



I am trying to decide if I really want to take 200 lbs of corn and my camera bag up to the country today and pull the cards from all of my cameras.  I just don't feel really motivated for whatever reason. I'm hoping that I can get my property with the pasture area bush-hogged and also a portion of my other property  cleared with a Skid-Steer as well.  I didn't get any of it cut and cleared last year so it has really grown up in the meantime.  In fact, it would be hard to see the biggest buck on the planet with a 25 doe harem as it walked across the pasture at high noon right now.    

I'm mad as a wet hen that Duracell does not manufacture the Quantum batteries anymore and I can't find any of the large 36-pack containers like I have always bought from Sam's Club in the past.  That new style that replaced the Quantums are REALLY EXPENSIVE FOR SURE.  Those Quantums were the Cat's MEOW because they worked excellent with over one year battery life in several cameras.

I guess that I will get a shower and start the process and then decide.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2019)

just a couple more wybro and quack then it is drank for quack and sleepy time for wy.

kmac is on the road somewhere.

coffee time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Quack, Wybro, K-Mac and to the rest of the Drivelers who are having images of "Good Deals" to be had at the Blast floating around in their heads.
> 
> I am trying to decide if I really want to take 200 lbs of corn and my camera bag up to the country today and pull the cards from all of my cameras.  I just don't feel really motivated for whatever reason. I'm hoping that I can get my property with the pasture area bush-hogged and also a portion of my other property  cleared with a Skid-Steer as well.  I didn't get any of it cut and cleared last year so it has really grown up in the meantime.  In fact, it would hard to see the biggest buck on the planet with a 25 doe harem as it walked across the pasture at high noon right now.



Sounds like a project ready made.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 27, 2019)

Good morning GW and EE


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2019)

Morning fellas !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 27, 2019)

Good morning Gobblin and Wybro.  Dang, someone must have kicked Quack in the shin and woke him up.  

My middle name has now become....."Lazy"  !!!!

Dang, if I don't feel just like "Maynard G. Krebs" from the DOBIE GILLIS show from many years gone by.....as I AM BEGINNING TO BE ALLERGIC TO WORK.   I am NOT looking for any NEW customers these days as I am trying to do just enough to pay all of my bills these days and keep my lady friend and I as happy as two pigs in a mud-hole.   

Ya'll have a good day and don't spend all of your money at the Blast today !!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 27, 2019)

Good morning crew......


----------



## redeli (Jul 27, 2019)

morning all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning crew......



morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2019)

eli how-d


----------



## redeli (Jul 27, 2019)

morning gw


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 27, 2019)

@EAGLE EYE 444

https://www.ebay.com/c/720218001?iid=290997553192


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> @EAGLE EYE 444
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/c/720218001?iid=290997553192




Good deal !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2019)

A most awesome 64 degrees out in the MON !!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 27, 2019)

Coffee hitting the spot!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2019)

Packing truck


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 27, 2019)

I’m having a bud lite and a fire ball. With my job you have to have a total shutdown day about every two weeks or you go crazy. Today is that day. Tomorrow I’m fishing in cocoa beach.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 27, 2019)

Mon'n Folks.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 27, 2019)

Mng folks,have fun at the blast,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 27, 2019)

Mng Bat and Dave,,,,

Hey Dave,,,,like the Fireball,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2019)

Mornin fellows!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 27, 2019)

Mng Chief,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng Chief,,,,



Mornin Swamp!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2019)

Got 2 dogs to take to the Vet and just realized I don’t have a single leash. Daughter kept borrowing all of them and never brought them back. 

I’ll have to walk in and get a couple before I bring them in.


----------



## cramer (Jul 27, 2019)

Morning fellers,
the Grandbabies have been in FL all week . 
We been puppy  sitting Gunner , black  Shepard  with a propensity  for demolition . Diesel  has been  begging for a buddy, but this one gave him his fill.
they came home yesterday  evening .  Spent the night.
Diesel  is happy he is numero  uno again
coffee is good G ! Thanks


----------



## cramer (Jul 27, 2019)

Which vet do you use Chief ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2019)

Mernin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2019)

cramer said:


> Which vet do you use Chief ?



Griffin Animal Care. Backroads from house about 15-20 mins, one Stop light and I can take a right on Red.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 27, 2019)

Mornin`. Got the trees out of the woods road before it got too hot. Swinging a chainsaw is good exercise. Time to file down the drags on the little saw.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2019)

They are a little slow in here today, they took Bou back though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Got the trees out of the woods road before it got too hot. Swinging a chainsaw is good exercise. Time to file down the drags on the little saw.



When I get home I’ve got some huge pretty shrubs I got to cut back drastically to see how much out of level my carport pad actually is. Need to remove them to reset storage bldg where they are now and then plant new back to screen bldg.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 27, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> When I get home I’ve got some huge pretty shrubs I got to cut back drastically to see how much out of level my carport pad actually is. Need to remove them to reset storage bldg where they are now and then plant new back to screen bldg.




What kind of shrubs are they?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> What kind of shrubs are they?



Loropetalum (sp)


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 27, 2019)

Can you get them with a chain saw or will you have to use nippers?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Can you get them with a chain saw or will you have to use nippers?



I could go either way. If it weren’t this time of year I’d cut them back drastically, dug around them and replant them. They’d be back to the size they are now in no time with their root stock. 

Problem is, I need to move storage bldg to erect carport and I need to relocate shrubs to place bldg.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 27, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> View attachment 977471


Nice,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> View attachment 977471



Bellies look purty full


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2019)

Crakajak hiding back there.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 27, 2019)

Go check Chad Prather's new video on Area 51,,,,hillarous,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 27, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> View attachment 977471


Ruger3,MrH22,Me,Mrs.H22 and gobblinwoods.Had a great time at breakfast.I needed the laughs.Had a great time.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 27, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Bellies look purty full


Mrs.H22 just had water..........


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 27, 2019)

She's definitely the best lookin outa that bunch,,,,????


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 27, 2019)

Where's the Quackster?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Where's the Quackster?




Here I'm is !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Mrs.H22 just had water..........




Obviously I wasn't referring to MrsH tutu.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 27, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Mrs.H22 just had water..........


They didn't offer a dranky drank.  I did eat half of Gobblins pickle. 

Sure was good meeting you and Ruger. Always good to see Goblin and the Blood family.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 27, 2019)

I surely enjoyed the “breakfast.” I think we were there nearly an hour and went through a pot of coffee before we ordered. Lots of good laughs and great putting faces to names. Looking forward to the next time.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 27, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I surely enjoyed the “breakfast.” I think we were there nearly an hour and went through a pot of coffee before we ordered. Lots of good laughs and great putting faces to names. Looking forward to the next time.


Fine looking bunch,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2019)

Dang, Mandy's taller than Gbro . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, Mandy's taller than Gbro . .




Who snapped da pic?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Who snapped da pic?



I give up, who ???


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 27, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Who snapped da pic?



Lady standing outside the cafe didn’t know she would get drafted by the crew.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2019)

Always good talking to me Chiefbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Always good talking to me Chiefbro.



Backatcha Quackbro!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2019)

I signed autagrafs fur 2 hrs at'a Blast!  Gettin hugs from da wemon folks .... Even gotta hug from Gmoney! ?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 27, 2019)

Some questions answered and new mysteries opened at the blast.

I didn’t know BOG was big $$$$$$$$$, then I saw Mrs BOG.

Bro you done good....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 27, 2019)

I was concerned about our friend Craka after yesterday’s announcement.
Found out he went straight into customizing trucks, good luck with that bro.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 27, 2019)

If ever they ever want to close down an aisle at blast I think I know just the crew.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> If ever they ever want to close down an aisle at blast I think I know just the crew.


It was good seeing you today man! It was good to meet Cracka also! List goes on ... All good people on this forum! Drivelers are family forever!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 27, 2019)

Likewise bro...it was a pleasure. We need to go fishing before deer season opens.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 27, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I signed autagrafs fur 2 hrs at'a Blast!  Gettin hugs from da wemon folks .... Even gotta hug from Gmoney! ?


Thank you for the autagraf. It will be framed in the man cave. Speacking of man caves. H22 was looking at the Liberty safes and said he had a fat boy. Needed something bigger. Lady elbowed him and said," that what all the men say". Poor fella can't help it he's got a gut.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2019)

Made it to the northern abode.

Great seeing the Hawtnets and meeting Ruger and crakajak.   Met up with blood and family at the Blast.   Mercy that like sweet girl of his that I met at Hamburg has grown into a young lady.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 27, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Some questions answered and new mysteries opened at the blast.
> 
> I didn’t know BOG was big $$$$$$$$$, then I saw Mrs BOG.
> 
> Bro you done good....


She's a looker for sure. Got a heart of gold. We found her first. She had lost Blood then H22 saw all ya'll holding up the aisle.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank you for the autagraf. It will be framed in the man cave. Speacking of man caves. H22 was looking at the Liberty safes and said he had a fat boy. Needed something bigger. Lady elbowed him and said," that what all the men say". Poor fella can't help it he's got a gut.



Did you look at the Kilmech safes?    Talked with the owner/builder after I got deserted by everyone and he builds for scratch and far and away are superior to mass produced ones.   He may build me a door for my panic room in the basement.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She's a looker for sure. Got a heart of gold. We found her first. She had lost Blood then H22 saw all ya'll holding up the aisle.



We can block an aisle better than any other group.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 27, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> We can block an aisle better than any other group.


With two of ya,,,,????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She's a looker for sure. Got a heart of gold. We found her first. She had lost Blood then H22 saw all ya'll holding up the aisle.



blood better keep a shotgun around to scare off the rift raft


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> With two of ya,,,,????



I liked and then unliked that post.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2019)

Raining so debating on getting wet to go fishing.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 27, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I liked and then unliked that post.


Just kidding buds,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 27, 2019)

H22 in his happy place. We got on the trolly with Cracka and H22 said, I'm going home to float in my pool. His hips were killing him today.  He is very comfy now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2019)

Sounds like everyone had a good time at da Blast n Breakfast today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Raining so debating on getting wet to go fishing.



Any other info on this safe builder, website perhaps?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Any other info on this safe builder, website perhaps?



I've got his card.   he is located in commerce.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've got his card.   he is located in commerce.



10-4


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I was concerned about our friend Craka after yesterday’s announcement.
> Found out he went straight into customizing trucks, good luck with that bro.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 27, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


>


I didn't hear that part either. We were a bit late.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 27, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I didn't hear that part either. We were a bit late.



Reference the customizing he did to that guys mirror.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2019)

I'm confused ... WhadImiss?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2019)

I did not see it happen but someone got a little close on the driver's side of crake's truck and folded the mirror back.   Thank goodness some engineer designed those to fold.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I did not see it happen but someone got a little close on the driver's side of crake's truck and folded the mirror back.   Thank goodness some engineer designed those to fold.



Yes indeed, if that mirror hadn’t folded one would be shocked to hear what it would cost to repair it nowadays.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Some questions answered and new mysteries opened at the blast.
> 
> I didn’t know BOG was big $$$$$$$$$, then I saw Mrs BOG.
> 
> Bro you done good....


 

I had a '10 jacked up Chevy top of the line, she fell in love with it, I told her to drive it like she stole, my mistake...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I had a '10 jacked up Chevy top of the line, she fell in love with it, I told her to drive it like she stole, my mistake...



I remember several men folk piled into each other trying to assist her while climbing up into it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 27, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I did not see it happen but someone got a little close on the driver's side of crake's truck and folded the mirror back.   Thank goodness some engineer designed those to fold.



I came out of work and found mine knocked back in the parking lot. I thought it would at least need paint. There was nothing, just popped it back forward. I was about to have the gate guard pull the security tapes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2019)

Blood standing over there thinkin’ “ you Georgia boys do the liftin, we Bama boys still get the trophy.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 27, 2019)

Evening, glad ya'll had a good time. Wish I could have made it


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 27, 2019)

Would have enjoyed meeting you along with the others. Maybe next time.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 27, 2019)

For Mr and Mrs H, best I’ve used for free local channels.

https://www.gomohu.com/


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 27, 2019)

I just installed a indoor antenna for all my local channels


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> I just installed a indoor antenna for all my local channels



Did you dump cable, Sat, etc.?


----------



## Batjack (Jul 27, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> I just installed a indoor antenna for all my local channels


Wish I could, can't even get cell phone reception in this "Faraday cage" I live in.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 27, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> View attachment 977471


I recognize Chris and Mandy!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 27, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Did you dump cable, Sat, etc.?




Yes, just running firestik with Hulu and Netflix


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 27, 2019)

crackerdave said:


> I recognize Chris and Mandy!



BloodontheGround and his family met us at the blast.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 27, 2019)

crackerdave said:


> I recognize Chris and Mandy!


And I recognized Ruger and Gman.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Yes, just running firestik with Hulu and Netflix



What do you use for www? Curious, wouldn't mind scaling some of my cable bill, but I like my xfinity.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 27, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Yes, just running firestik with Hulu and Netflix



With where I live I never could make the math make sense.
Basic cable has been jacked to where you add Netflix, Hulu SEC channel and your not making the huge savings you could a few years ago.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 27, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> What do you use for www? Curious, wouldn't mind scaling some of my cable bill, but I like my xfinity.



I have ATT for internet, no cable subscription


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> I have ATT for internet, no cable subscription



Unfortunately, ATT INTERNET strength sucked where I’m at when I had it. I was only getting maybe 2.5 Mbps when I had it. SLOWWWWWWWW


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2019)

I’m getting about 75 Mbps with cable now. I was getting over a 100 when I first got it teasing me with that signup package for a year. At the end of the year they dropped it down to that 75Mbps trying to get me to upgrade.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I’m getting about 75 Mbps with cable now. I was getting over a 100 when I first got it teasing me with that signup package for a year. At the end of the year they dropped it down to that 75Mbps trying to get me to upgrade.



Oh, and they dropped some of my introductory channels too after that 1st year.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 27, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I’m getting about 75 Mbps with cable now. I was getting over a 100 when I first got it teasing me with that signup package for a year. At the end of the year they dropped it down to that 75Mbps trying to get me to upgrade.





Jeff C. said:


> Oh, and they dropped some of my introductory channels too after that 1st year.




ATT ran fiber optics through my neighborhood and I'm getting almost 1000Mbps


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 28, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes indeed, if that mirror hadn’t folded one would be shocked to hear what it would cost to repair it nowadays.


Glad I didn.t have to get the ball bat out the back of da truck.Dud needs to learn to pull his mirrors in when he takes up 1/2 the lane


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 28, 2019)

crackerdave said:


> I recognize Chris and Mandy!


I.m the guy in the back.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 28, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I’m getting about 75 Mbps with cable now. I was getting over a 100 when I first got it teasing me with that signup package for a year. At the end of the year they dropped it down to that 75Mbps trying to get me to upgrade.


And to think...I'm happy IF and WHEN mine gets the 6.0Mbps that it's SUPPOSED to get instead of the 3 to 4 that's normal.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2019)

Batjack said:


> And to think...I'm happy IF and WHEN mine gets the 6.0Mbps that it's SUPPOSED to get instead of the 3 to 4 that's normal.



you need to feed the mice so go juice


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2019)

Sure is nice up here in the mountains.   Didn't even turn the AC on when I got here as it was comfy inside and out.   64* this morning.   Ahhhhhh natural air conditioning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2019)

@Crakajak btw I put another strap on the front of the tote before getting on the Interstate.     Thank you for it.    The first question from my ceo was not how are you or did you enjoy the blast but what is that big thing in the back of the truck?   Yes the video feed from the cabin's camera she could see it from where I parked.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2019)

@Ruger3 next time we aren't fighting at b'fast it is my treat.   Thank You too.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 28, 2019)

Good morning folks


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

Good mornin...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> @Ruger3 next time we aren't fighting at b'fast it is my treat.   Thank You too.



If we were fighting I’ll kick up a dust storm more often, enjoyed it.
We need to fish together sometime G...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> If we were fighting I’ll kick up a dust storm more often, enjoyed it.
> We need to fish together sometime G...



Pick a day and we can settle on a place.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

We’ll work on that...traveling this week get back next Saturday morning.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She's a looker for sure. Got a heart of gold. We found her first. She had lost Blood then H22 saw all ya'll holding up the aisle.



A good lookin women with great personality that’s a recipe for happiness.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2019)

Got so busy catching up with the blood brood I forgot to snap a picture.  sorry keebs


----------



## Batjack (Jul 28, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2019)

morning wybro and bat


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2019)

Mernin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin!



morning capt autographer, has your hand recovered?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning capt autographer, has your hand recovered?


Yessir .. I generally stay in celebrity mode! It's just how I roll???


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,humid today,,,,bunch of rain yesterday,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2019)

SwampY


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Mng GW,,,,love the pic's of you guys,,,,


----------



## cramer (Jul 28, 2019)

Morning  every buddy , 

Thanks  for  the  coffee  G


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2019)

Mornin fellows!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Hey GW,,,,just found this,,,,

https://www.mitchellrepublic.com/ne...D-beekeepers-facing-industry’s-‘darkest-days’


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

Hey Jeff


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

Swampy morn8n


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Mng guys,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Hey Jeff



Mornin Ruger.

Gotta roll to LIT/MEM for the next few days.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

When you gonna be in LIT


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

Nic porch sitting weather, watching the squirrels in the tops of the oaks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2019)

Morning brudders !!  Gotta ride to Millville for my MIL's birthday party.   That's not how I want to spend my day off..


----------



## cramer (Jul 28, 2019)

MIlVille= character building


----------



## redeli (Jul 28, 2019)

morning all


----------



## redeli (Jul 28, 2019)

nice ride this morning....big cup of coffee...windows down...merle haggard


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> When you gonna be in LIT



Tonight and tomorrow, pull out of there about midnight30 tomorrow night and run over to MEM. Work Tues. in MEM til about midnight30 then head home on Wednesday morn sometime.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Tonight and tomorrow, pull out of there about midnight30 tomorrow night and run over to MEM. Work Tues. in MEM til about midnight30 then head home on Wednesday morn sometime.



LIT Weds night through Friday night get back here Saturday morning.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

Morning Quack, let Ms Dawn drive, drink heavily it’ll pass before you know it.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 28, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> @Ruger3 next time we aren't fighting at b'fast it is my treat.   Thank You too.


Same goes for me.Appreciate breakfast.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Same goes for me.Appreciate breakfast.



Your welcome, appreciate the good company and laughs.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 28, 2019)

Good Mornin drivelers.Sure was a good day yesterday.Ate breakfast with so sure  nufff good peoples ....Ruger and Gobblin tolerated me for a few more hours at the blast.Got to meet Bog and family.Didn,t crash da truck.Drove to Kennesaw last nite to visit some more good friends.Survived the 285 E commute home. Slept like a baby.Excuse me I need to go take some more advil..Gobblin....Your welcome.....that's the least I can do for all the coffee you furnish.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 28, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> @Crakajak btw I put another strap on the front of the tote before getting on the Interstate.     Thank you for it.    The first question from my ceo was not how are you or did you enjoy the blast but what is that big thing in the back of the truck?   Yes the video feed from the cabin's camera she could see it from where I parked.


Your welcome. You should run around the cabin a few times nekid  just to see if she's paying attention.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2019)

Took a little stroll down through the woods. Jumped 4 deer and walked through the biggest nastiest most dangerous spiderweb I ever seen! ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Your welcome. You should run around the cabin a few times nekid  just to see if she's paying attention.


Pics ... Don't forget pics!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Good Mornin drivelers.Sure was a good day yesterday.Ate breakfast with so sure  nufff good peoples ....Ruger and Gobblin tolerated me for a few more hours at the blast.Got to meet Bog and family.Didn,t crash da truck.Drove to Kennesaw last nite to visit some more good friends.Survived the 285 E commute home. Slept like a baby.Excuse me I need to go take some more advil..Gobblin....Your welcome.....that's the least I can do for all the coffee you furnish.


Nice,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Found this,this AM,,,,beautiful,,,,

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

Buy you a new bike for what he has in that, wow.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Buy you a new bike for what he has in that, wow.


Nice,,,,looks real,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

Guy in Japan built an SR-71 years ago. The tech wasn’t as advanced then. He had ducted fans to power the model which was about 8 ft long.

It was not nibble like that A-10. It was a handful getting it airborne and back in one piece.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2019)

Yeah, he’s got some $$$ tied up that one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> For Mr and Mrs H, best I’ve used for free local channels.
> 
> https://www.gomohu.com/


Thanks Ruger. We have one of those. We just have SO many tall oak trees we can't get a signal on the outside TV. We will put it back on H22's smart TV in the man cave for local channels for sure it works down there. I gotta watch my sports on CBS which Dish doewn't offer.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 28, 2019)

Mornin Cmt,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2019)

I best go get ready, them boys might miraculously surprise me and get here on time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Glad I didn.t have to get the ball bat out the back of da truck.Dud needs to learn to pull his mirrors in when he takes up 1/2 the lane


We were right behind you and it was LOUD when you hit it. He needs to learn to park better.  Glad nothing got messed up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2019)

What happened ???  I'm not nosy, just wanna know !!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

D


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks Ruger. We have one of those. We just have SO many tall oak trees we can't get a signal on the outside TV. We will put it back on H22's smart TV in the man cave for local channels for sure it works down there. I gotta watch my sports on CBS which Dish doewn't offer.



I’ve used the mud flap when I had an apartment on the road which can get blocked. Do you guys have an attic antennae?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2019)

My Dad built model airplanes as a kid,,,,self taught pilot,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2019)

Ready to roll, so the boys will probably be late gettin here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2019)

RIDE is in ATL pickin up other rider then headin down to get me.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

Certainly glad you hustled, wouldn’t have wanted to hold them young fellows up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Certainly glad you hustled, wouldn’t have wanted to hold them young fellows up.



I’ve got to admit, I was still able to keep up, and even outdo them sporadically up until year before last before that nerve tumor wreaked havoc on me. 

I can still outdo them when it comes to driving or sleep deprivation. Them boys sleep like newborn babies.


----------



## cramer (Jul 28, 2019)

Safe travels  Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Certainly glad you hustled, wouldn’t have wanted to hold them young fellows up.



The one driving had to come out of Greenville, SC, but he’s still notorious for leaving about an hour after he tells me he is.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2019)

cramer said:


> Safe travels  Chief



Thank you sir!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2019)

pms coming for all those who wanted pics of me streaking around the cabin nakieid


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> pms coming for all those who wanted pics of me streaking around the cabin nakieid


Lord no,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> pms coming for all those who wanted pics of me streaking around the cabin nakieid


I put up an article on bees for you awhile back,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> pms coming for all those who wanted pics of me streaking around the cabin nakieid


Bad enough to see the wife about half naked,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> pms coming for all those who wanted pics of me streaking around the cabin nakieid


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2019)

2 months after hip regeneration surgery the boy went to St. Mountain with his co-workers after work yesterday to see the patriotic fireworks. Look how he's sitting. HE said those new ligements they put on the backside of his hip/leg are very tight. Can't keep that boy down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> pms coming for all those who wanted pics of me streaking around the cabin nakieid


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

Good lawd......where’d they put that block button down here....


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 28, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> pms coming for all those who wanted pics of me streaking around the cabin nakieid


Hope it's not me.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 28, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank you sir!


Chief,Hit da gas an be safe.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 28, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 2 months after hip regeneration surgery the boy went to St. Mountain with his co-workers after work yesterday to see the patriotic fireworks. Look how he's sitting. HE said those new ligements they put on the backside of his hip/leg are very tight. Can't keep that boy down.


I have never been that limber.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> The one driving had to come out of Greenville, SC, but he’s still notorious for leaving about an hour after he tells me he is.



Be safe.......here’s the best breakfast in Memphis

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...ue_Plate_Cafe_Downtown-Memphis_Tennessee.html

Best Q

https://www.hogsfly.com/


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

Good eats in LIT.....

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...ews-Cathead_s_Diner-Little_Rock_Arkansas.html


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Be safe.......here’s the best breakfast in Memphis
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...ue_Plate_Cafe_Downtown-Memphis_Tennessee.html
> 
> ...


Ever had the Hot chicken?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

Can’t say I have.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Can’t say I have.....


Heard it's good,,,,been there once,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2019)

I just heard the news dude say October was the hottest month last year.... I don't remember that!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

I taught simulator on and off in Memphis for 10 years.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

Web says the highest temp last year was Sept 15, 95 degrees.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I taught simulator on and off in Memphis for 10 years.


Would've liked to have gotten on with Fed Ex there,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2019)

Just got a text from Gmoney ... He did it! Run around his cabin (outside) nekkid as a jaybird! 
Is that a dolphin tat on your hiney Gbro?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

TMI.....


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Just got a text from Gmoney ... He did it! Run around his cabin (outside) nekkid as a jaybird!
> Is that a dolphin tat on your hiney Gbro?


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Just got a text from Gmoney ... He did it! Run around his cabin (outside) nekkid as a jaybird!
> Is that a dolphin tat on your hiney Gbro?


Da possum told me it were a unikorn ridin a rainbow


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2019)

86 here,,,,43%humidity,,,,nice breeze,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2019)

Hornet22 said:


> Da possum told me it were a unikorn ridin a rainbow


I zoomed in ... Rainbow .. Maybe! Looked like poison ivy or a birf mark to me!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> 86 here,,,,43%humidity,,,,nice breeze,,,,


Got you beat! 74 and no humidity! Rather nice in the 30132!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Got you beat! 74 and no humidity! Rather nice in the 30132!


Mountains,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2019)

It took me 25 years and 4 months, but today marks the day I finally figured out how to recreate Mama`s pork roast the way she cooked it. I waited too late to get that particular recipe from her. 

It`s fixin` to go on the table now.


----------



## redeli (Jul 28, 2019)

Hornet22 said:


> Da possum told me it were a unikorn ridin a rainbow


da possum sure knows his vacuum cleaners


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> It took me 25 years and 4 months, but today marks the day I finally figured out how to recreate Mama`s pork roast the way she cooked it. I waited too late to get that particular recipe from her.
> 
> It`s fixin` to go on the table now.


Not much better than a pork roast,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2019)

With homemade applesauce,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mountains,,,,


I kidding northernbro! It's hotter than 2 rats sparking in a wool sock!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I kidding northernbro! It's hotter than 2 rats sparking in a wool sock!


? ? ? ?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> It took me 25 years and 4 months, but today marks the day I finally figured out how to recreate Mama`s pork roast the way she cooked it. I waited too late to get that particular recipe from her.
> 
> It`s fixin` to go on the table now.



You always announce these things when it is too late to get there on time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You always announce these things when it is too late to get there on time.




I`ll post a picture directly. The sample taste was perfect. Fixing to make gravy from the drippings. That will be the final test.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 28, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I kidding northernbro! It's hotter than 2 rats sparking in a wool sock!


I was fix'n to say..IF you was at 74* and no humidity...someone already turned your A/C up bit when you weren't look'n.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm gonna have the wife get a watermelon,,,,

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2019)

Watching the roku until the new cable company comes in 2 weeks. Watching old Hecks Kitchen episodes. They don't censor on the roku. Them chefs need to wash their mouth out with soup.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

I heard about Yellowstone and watched the first episode. We’ve come a long way from not saying Lucy is pregnant.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I heard about Yellowstone and watched the first episode. We’ve come a long way from not saying Lucy is pregnant.


Or not showing a toilet on screen, or married folks sleeping in twin beds on opposite sides of the room. And don't forget Genie and Mayann's belly buttons.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

I tripped over a set of clips from the 1930s King Kong. In one scene he steps on a native like you would a roach. In another he peels the gal in his hand’s jacket and skirt off sniff’s it like a dog and tosses it. With a blouse and slip the gal was fully covered.

It hit the cutting room floor for excessive violence and overt sexuality.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 28, 2019)

Remember when Looneytoons was taken off air because of violence and Porky Pig not wearing pants? 1979.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Remember when Looneytoons was taken off air because of violence and Porky Pig not wearing pants? 1979.


YES. 
Sweet rain in the 30680. We needed it. H22 was GON cook outside, but that's ok. We need the rain.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 28, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I'm gonna have the wife get a watermelon,,,,
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> ...



My mother used to make them and always said the key is to get a melon with the thickest rind you can find.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

That Road Runner and excessive violence of the Acme company.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

The cinematography and backdrops in Yellowstone are awesome of course.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> That Road Runner and excessive violence of the Acme company.


My favorite part of going to Arizona was getting to see a REAL road runner.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My favorite part of going to Arizona was getting to see a REAL road runner.



First one I saw was working on catching a tiny snake like a garter.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> First one I saw was working on catching a tiny snake like a garter.


The one I saw so on Starr Pass golf coarse. Where did you see it?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 28, 2019)

Evening folks


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 28, 2019)

Ya'll been busy today


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 28, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The one I saw so on Starr Pass golf coarse. Where did you see it?



I was running the obstacle course in Texas at boot camp. We were waiting our turn to start and I spotted the road runner beating a little snake against the ground.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 28, 2019)

Callin it a night.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 29, 2019)

Good morning...have a good day.
Off and running early, going to be a long day.... much to do.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 29, 2019)

Good morning folks


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2019)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Ruger, Wycliff and to the rest of the sleepy Drivelers.

I've got a busy day lined up today as I have a meeting with one of my large customers to try and determine just what they really want/need on an electrical part for their system.  Apparently, they have never had to order this item during the past 30 plus years now.  

I also hope to have a late lunch with my lady friend today as well.

Update as of 8:38 AM is that my customer had to re-schedule this meeting until Fridat morning at 11 AM instead .  That works for me even better.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2019)

morning drivelers

especially the vertical wybro and EE and the Ruger


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning...have a good day.
> Off and running early, going to be a long day.... much to do.



busy makes the day 'fly' by


----------



## Batjack (Jul 29, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2019)

morning batbro


----------



## Batjack (Jul 29, 2019)

Hey there Gman, how's the fish'n?


----------



## Batjack (Jul 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning...have a good day.
> Off and running early, going to be a long day.... much to do.


Safe travels Ruger. Hope you get plenty of time with the Grand Kids.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Hey there Gman, how's the fish'n?



Slow.   Foolish me tied a knot in the tippet when I hit a tree branch and I didn't have another to tie on so had to spend too much time untieing it.    Checking the vest to reload it with necessaries and unload it with too much crap.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2019)

Knot is not really an accurate description as it was more like a backlash on an open spool.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2019)

SwampY


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2019)

Time to go check on the cheekens and get the paper from the road.   bbl


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Mng GW,Bat,Blood,,,,


----------



## redeli (Jul 29, 2019)

morning all


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2019)

Mornin folks!

Time to get this day started.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 29, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Safe travels Ruger. Hope you get plenty of time with the Grand Kids.



Thanks Bat, don't leave until Weds evening. Just lots to do before then.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2019)

Mernin!  I survived the weekend!! Yard work............


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 29, 2019)

Headlines this morning, DNR investigating wildlife anomaly in Helen.
1 bear, 2 deer, numerous squirrels and song birds found stricken blind for no apparent reason.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Headlines this morning, DNR investigating wildlife anomaly in Helen.
> 1 bear, 2 deer, numerous squirrels and song birds found stricken blind for no apparent reason.


Wow,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Headlines this morning, DNR investigating wildlife anomaly in Helen.
> 1 bear, 2 deer, numerous squirrels and song birds found stricken blind for no apparent reason.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Wow,,,,



yep looking for a link myself


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 29, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!  I survived the weekend!! Yard work............



keebs,   going back to work to rest up ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Fish eating advisory in Alabama,,,.Mercury,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 29, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Just got a text from Gmoney ... He did it!



Don't worry GMan they aint getting nothing outta me.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Headlines this morning, DNR investigating wildlife anomaly in Helen.
> 1 bear, 2 deer, numerous squirrels and song birds found stricken blind for no apparent reason.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Headlines this morning, DNR investigating wildlife anomaly in Helen.
> 1 bear, 2 deer, numerous squirrels and song birds found stricken blind for no apparent reason.


*DON'T LOOK ETHEL!!! *


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Headlines this morning, DNR investigating wildlife anomaly in Helen.
> 1 bear, 2 deer, numerous squirrels and song birds found stricken blind for no apparent reason.




WOW, all of these critters must have seen GOBBLIN NEKKID after he left the BLAST and went on UP TO HELEN OVER THE WEEKEND!!!!!!!   Folks there is a perfect explanation for happenings such as this and THERE ARE SOME THINGS THAT YOU JUST CAN'T UN-SEE !!!!!!! 


Back many years ago, I had a fellow tell me that if I ever spent very much time with a certain lady that I would probably go blind by having my eyes poked out from those pointy things really quickly.  However, if I was able to spend more time with her,  I was guaranteed that I would be completely blind within the next year if I wasn't wearing any  protection.  I learned that this lady was ONE HECK OF A WELDER AND THAT YOU BETTER BE WEARING REALLY GOOD EYE PROTECTION WHEN AROUND HER !!!!   


ps: The good news is that my appointment with my customer  at 11 AM today has been re-scheduled until Friday morning instead.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs,   going back to work to rest up ?


you got that right...........got the burn pile going and kept adding to it.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2019)

Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2019)

Funny stuff Ruger!

Came in an hour early for 15 mins of work, ?

Breakfast was good.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Fish eating advisory in Alabama,,,.Mercury,,,,


That Mercury is going to kill them fish!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2019)

DB left me in a mess this morning! Machines broke down all over the plant! 

Bad part is he said it's all smooth man as he walked out the door! 
That's alright ...  He's got a surprise waiting on him when he logs back on the computer. I gave him a brand-new screen saver! ?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 29, 2019)

Morning Y'all


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 29, 2019)

Ming,,,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 29, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> DB left me in a mess this morning! Machines broke down all over the plant!
> 
> Bad part is he said it's all smooth man as he walked out the door!
> That's alright ...  He's got a surprise waiting on him when he logs back on the computer. I gave him a brand-new screen saver! ?


SFW?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> SFW?



Probably but not SFG.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 29, 2019)

Thoughts for contemplation from a very wise man.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 29, 2019)

I've never been a wipe it from the face of the earth kind of guy with predators.
I also believe one has to put the author in context as well as his writings to fully grasp their perspective.

The settlers of the era you often portray may not have had such a philosophical view as those of the modern era conservationists. My Pap past down stories of mountain lions taking settlers as well as livestock in the settlement period. Then, those settlers were not sportsman, they were survivalist.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I've never been a wipe it from the face of the earth kind of guy with predators.
> I also believe one has to put the author in context as well as his writings to fully grasp their perspective.
> 
> The settlers of the era you often portray may not have had such a philosophical view as those of the modern era conservationists. My Pap past down stories of mountain lions taking settlers as well as livestock in the settlement period. Then, those settlers were not sportsman, they were survivalist.



Except for TRex and Velociraptors.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Except for TRex and Velociraptors.



My kin don't go back that far.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> My kin don't go back that far.



I must, my older brother is 1/2 cro-magnon.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 29, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I must, my older brother is 1/2 cro-magnon.



Well...come to think of there is my baby brother. 
At best a neanderthal...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Well...come to think of there is my baby brother.
> At best a neanderthal...



So that forehead is not from balding?   Is that what you are saying?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 29, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So that forehead is not from balding?   Is that what you are saying?



That lucky rascal hasn't lost a strand of hair.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 29, 2019)

Well, just got my truck back from the shop...$1,685.00! All because the last "person" that worked on it, charging me $400.00 for a belt and 2 pulleys, put a belt that was a full inch too short on it and destroyed the A/C compressor and filling the whole system little bits of aluminum. But all these part are "guaranteed" for "life". Yeah, the trucks near 20 years old and the guy that owns the shop is almost 70, I wonder which is gonna quit working first.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Well, just got my truck back from the shop...$1,685.00! All because the last "person" that worked on it, charging me $400.00 for a belt and 2 pulleys, put a belt that was a full inch too short on it and destroyed the A/C compressor and filling the whole system little bits of aluminum. But all these part are "guaranteed" for "life". Yeah, the trucks near 20 years old and the guy that owns the shop is almost 70, I wonder which is gonna quit working first.


Can't like this one,,,,people that don't know what they're doing sux,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Well, just got my truck back from the shop...$1,685.00! All because the last "person" that worked on it, charging me $400.00 for a belt and 2 pulleys, put a belt that was a full inch too short on it and destroyed the A/C compressor and filling the whole system little bits of aluminum. But all these part are "guaranteed" for "life". Yeah, the trucks near 20 years old and the guy that owns the shop is almost 70, I wonder which is gonna quit working first.


Unbelievable,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jul 29, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Can't like this one,,,,people that don't know what they're doing sux,,,,


Oh, he knows what he's doing..he just don't care any more. I've known him his whole life...carried him to the woods with me to kill his first deer. All he's ever been was a mechanic and a good one. But if it ain't a 4 x 4 he don't like it any more. See what his boss says when I hand him this bill and the old belt. Plus I've been waiting since early April for him to fix it, and wouldn't have known it was the belt or his fault if he had.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Oh, he knows what he's doing..he just don't care any more. I've known him his whole life...carried him to the woods with me to kill his first deer. All he's ever been was a mechanic and a good one. But if it ain't a 4 x 4 he don't like it any more. See what his boss says when I hand him this bill and the old belt. Plus I've been waiting since early April for him to fix it, and wouldn't have known it was the belt or his fault if he had.


Oh,I thought another guy put the belt on,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2019)

Good afternoon !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good afternoon !!!


Hey you, just in time!!
Later Folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good afternoon !!!



enters


Keebs said:


> Hey you, just in time!!
> Later Folks!



leaves


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2019)

Any bets on the AC at work ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2019)

Rehearsals....working back stage this week. No like.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any bets on the AC at work ???


Notta,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jul 29, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Oh,I thought another guy put the belt on,,,,


Yeah, my buddy at the end of the street that's been working on all my stuff for 30 years put the belt on, and he's the one I've been waiting 4 months to fix my A/C. A new (to me) mechanic in P.S. fixed the A/C.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any bets on the AC at work ???


Nope. Sorry Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Yeah, my buddy at the end of the street that's been working on all my stuff for 30 years put the belt on, and he's the one I've been waiting 4 months to fix my A/C. A new (to me) mechanic in P.S. fixed the A/C.




Don't even wanna talk about my Nissan that stayed 6 months in one shop, billed $600 plus, now at second shop for 2 months.  I can't even sale the truck as is.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 29, 2019)

I could almost hang meat in my van now. 52*.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't even wanna talk about my Nissan that stayed 6 months in one shop, billed $600 plus, now at second shop for 2 months.  I can't even sale the truck as is.


I couldn't sell the van for what I've put in it THIS year.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2019)

no bets on AC quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> no bets on AC quack.




Will find out shortly.  Been 5 weeks, ridiculous.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 29, 2019)

@blood on the ground , got it all running and waiting on them bro?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will find out shortly.  Been 5 weeks, ridiculous.


That is ridiculous. They don't care too much for their hard working employees do they?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2019)

I remember when H22 first went to the tool and supply at Pike. He didn't have air. Then again he was used to working in the sun outside.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 29, 2019)

Evening crew.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2019)

how-d Ruger


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 29, 2019)

Blast goers the 2 o'clock gun giveaway was announced.   First name Jason then there was a pause and I thought I was going to have to make a phone call but then the last name came across the speakers and I sighed in angst.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 29, 2019)

Easy ride home and completed small entertainment connect project or wife.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 29, 2019)

I’m always behind on this stuff.
Wired in an HDMI switch box so the wife can easily play videos off her IPad.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Blast goers the 2 o'clock gun giveaway was announced.   First name Jason then there was a pause and I thought I was going to have to make a phone call but then the last name came across the speakers and I sighed in angst.


We were there. H22 said, I bet Jason bout pooped in his paints.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 29, 2019)

That’ll make you do a half step.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 29, 2019)

Evening


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2019)

5 weeks and counting . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 5 weeks and counting . .




Oh my


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2019)

Evening....


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 29, 2019)

Evening Chief


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2019)

Evening all !!  Gotta meeting in the morning...  One more night then off for 7.  Headed north  this weekend.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening all !!  Gotta meeting in the morning...  One more night then off for 7.  Headed north  this weekend.




Enjoy your time off brother, where are ya'll heading to


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Enjoy your time off brother, where are ya'll heading to




Helen and Dillard, wife love's 'em.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Helen and Dillard, wife love's 'em.



Definitely nice up there


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 29, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Definitely nice up there




Think I'll get nekkid and lay in the river.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 30, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll get nekkid and lay in the river.




Poor fish


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2019)

Time moving right along Wybro . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 30, 2019)

Yes it is


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 30, 2019)

Take that little ring out of your belly button or you might have a rainbow where you don’t need one.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 30, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Take that little ring out of your belly button or you might have a rainbow where you don’t need one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Take that little ring out of your belly button or you might have a rainbow where you don’t need one.




Still waiting on my cheese skraws . .


----------



## Batjack (Jul 30, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2019)

Morning Batbro!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 30, 2019)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Batjack (Jul 30, 2019)

Y'all two about done for the day?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 30, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Y'all two about done for the day?




Yes sir, come back on days Friday


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 30, 2019)

Mornin Gents....


----------



## Batjack (Jul 30, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Yes sir, come back on days Friday


Will that be a welcomed change?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 30, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Will that be a welcomed change?




Actually would rather stay on nights


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Y'all two about done for the day?




Would be if it weren't for a meeting.  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Actually would rather stay on nights




Can't believe nobody will swap with you ??  I despised days.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2019)

morning early risers

been slacking this morning


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 30, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't believe nobody will swap with you ??  I despised days.




Nobody here likes them so that's why they won't swap


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 30, 2019)

As I scrolled down and saw that Quack said that he was heading north.........well my first thought was that I hope that he is NOT going to get NEKKID like Gobblin did this past weekend up there.   AND LO AND BEHOLD.........then this is the next post below that I saw from him !!!!!   I love it up the North Georgia mountains BUT I don't have time to sit in jail because of my  "streaking days" from up in the mountains !!!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll get nekkid and lay in the river.



GOOD MORNING to all of you fellow Drivelers !!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang.....I realize now that I just wasted 15 minutes of my life by reading all of this garbage posted above.



EE dreaming again and posting.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 30, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE dreaming again and posting.




Yep, I dream about her all of the time.  I did have lunch with her again yesterday.   Give me a few minutes and check your email because it will knock your socks off when you see my blonde lady friend. I am not allowed "yet" to post her photo for everyone to see on the internet as such.   She took a selfie of us last week when we spent most of the day together and you can easily see just why I really do love this young lady.   


I know that I am a lucky "Sweet Ole Boy" for sure !!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2019)

Top of da mernin lads


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 30, 2019)

OK Gobblin, don't knock over your coffee cup when you see this email that I just sent you !!!

LIFE HAS BEEN REALLY GOOD FOR ME FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS NOW AS I MET THIS YOUNG LADY FACE TO FACE FOR THE FIRST TIME WHEN SHE HELPED OPEN MY TRUCK DOOR AS I WAS TRYING TO GET BACK IN IT WHEN I WAS ON CRUTCHES DUE TO MY FIRST KNEE INJURY AND ULTIMATE KNEE SURGERY.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 30, 2019)

Still in Orlando Quackbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm a window shopper when it comes to large tracks of land ... I know I will never own a big farm but I still love to look and daydream.
If you want to see some beautiful farm land and hunting grounds look at mossyoak properties.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2019)

Mernin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!




Hiya LilN, gonna crash fo long..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2019)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 30, 2019)

Morning from ATL, I think every dang resident was on the road today.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya LilN, gonna crash fo long..


The meeting didn't get you all wired up and ready to go?!?!
schweet dreams BigN.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Morning from ATL, I think every dang resident was on the road today.


Did you see the hot air balloon over Roswell? 


Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Morning from ATL, I think every dang resident was on the road today.



We get here to MEM last night in record time and there’s a a line of about 50 of us in the check in line with one employee working @ front desk. It taking him about 15 mins per person to check us in. 

Finally, one of our corporate staff guys that is in charge of issues with the hotel rooms walks in and another staff employee goes to the desk and helps the hotel employee and speeds things up considerably, but it still took us almost an hour to check in and get a room and key. 

Needless to say, there was a bunch of tired WWE people, even big wigs in that line last night. Had he and the other employee not stepped up and showed him how to check us in in a 10th of the time in groups of about 5 at a time it would’ve turned into a major issue.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 30, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> We get here to MEM last night in record time and there’s a a line of about 50 of us in the check in line with one employee working @ front desk. It taking him about 15 mins per person to check us in.
> 
> Finally, one of our corporate staff guys that is in charge of issues with the hotel rooms walks in and another staff employee goes to the desk and helps the hotel employee and speeds things up considerably, but it still took us almost an hour to check in and get a room and key.
> 
> Needless to say, there was a bunch of tired WWE people, even big wigs in that line last night. Had he and the other employee not stepped up and showed him how to check us in in a 10th of the time in groups of about 5 at a time it would’ve turned into a major issue.



That's rookie stuff with the size of your operation. Doesn't take but a phone call and email and those keys are waiting in an envelope. I'm getting to be a curmudgeon and have little tolerance for buffoonery, travel is stressful enough.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 30, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did you see the hot air balloon over Roswell?
> 
> 
> Mornin!



No I was checking numbers and looking for a draft trying to get through that mess. 
Couldn't figure our if I should go high or stay low.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2019)

Lets fast forward to the first frost!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Lets fast forward to the first frost!


Can't be that bad,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 30, 2019)

I wish it would go 50-60 for a few months. I could fish while the eager bow hunt. When the frost comes the rifle comes out.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I wish it would go 50-60 for a few months. I could fish while the eager bow hunt. When the frost comes the rifle comes out.


Always night fish,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Can't be that bad,,,,


I'll remind you of those words come January and February?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 30, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Can't be that bad,,,,



Mornings aren't too bad but afternoons are brutal with the humidity.
I've gotten close to getting too hot a couple times loading the kayaks after a morning float with the wife. Had to take a break and sit in the AC for a bit before finishing loading.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Mornings aren't too bad but afternoons are brutal with the humidity.
> I've gotten close to getting too hot a couple times loading the kayaks after a morning float with the wife. Had to take a break and sit in the AC for a bit before finishing loading.


I remember,,,,NC and FL,,,,especially on the flightline,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Used to pray for engine runs for the AC,,,,Usally got stuck with engine intake and exhaust insp,,,,after shutdown,,,,really hot then,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Lets fast forward to the first frost!




I`m ready for it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Lets fast forward to the first frost!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2019)

Gonna have to hang a rattlesnake over the fence, I reckon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2019)

I`d like to ask for ya`lls prayers as my 17 month old God son undergoes surgery in Augusta this morning.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to ask for ya`lls prayers as my 17 month old God son undergoes surgery in Augusta this morning.


's going up!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2019)

Keebs said:


> 's going up!




Thank you. It`s Kayla`s baby, Flynt. I know you`ve seen him on my Facebook page.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Keebs said:


> 's going up!


X2,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you. It`s Kayla`s baby, Flynt. I know you`ve seen him on my Facebook page.


Yep, LOVE his name too, hope it all turns out ok, keep us posted!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Gonna have to hang a rattlesnake over the fence, I reckon.



Nic, My Prayers are going up as I type this.    If it is being done at the Children's Medical Center Hospital,  I know first hand that several Miracles have been performed  there.  I have enjoyed volunteering since back in 2000 at the Main Adult Hospital that is attached to it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 30, 2019)

Nic, for your family, a prayer from my faith....

Lord Jesus Christ, Good Shepherd of the sheep, you gather the lambs in your arms and carry them in your bosom: We commend to your loving care this child Flynt. Relieve his pain, guard him from all danger, restore to him your gifts of gladness and strength, and raise him up to a life of service to you. Hear us, we pray, Amen.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Yep, LOVE his name too, hope it all turns out ok, keep us posted!



Look who his Grandfather is.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Nic, My Prayers are going up as I type this.    If it is being done at the Children's Medical Center Hospital,  I know first hand that several Miracles have been performed  there.  I have enjoyed volunteering since back in 2000 at the Main Adult Hospital that is attached to it.




That`s where they are doing the surgery, Mike. They performed miracles on him soon after he was born too.

Thanks ya`ll. Much appreciated.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 30, 2019)

71 degs here 10 mph NW wind,63%humidity,,,,high pressure,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to ask for ya`lls prayers as my 17 month old God son undergoes surgery in Augusta this morning.



Sending one up for a successful surgery and quick recovery.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 30, 2019)

Day trip to MO next week, schedule is picking up.
I got enough miles as it is, no trade in value.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> That's rookie stuff with the size of your operation. Doesn't take but a phone call and email and those keys are waiting in an envelope. I'm getting to be a curmudgeon and have little tolerance for buffoonery, travel is stressful enough.



I can assure you it wasn’t the WWE’s fault. They are a well oiled machine when it comes to logistics and all aspects of these shows touring the entire Country and abroad for these many years, 50 weeks a year at that.

The Hotel fumbled the ball somehow. Our personnel picked it up and ran it back and scored at the minimum a field goal.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 30, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I can assure you it wasn’t the WWE’s fault. They are a well oiled machine when it comes to logistics and all aspects of these shows touring the entire Country and abroad for these many years, 50 weeks a year at that.
> 
> The Hotel fumbled the ball somehow. Our personnel picked it up and ran it back and scored at the minimum a field goal.



Yep, WWE coordinator has all rights to a scalp on that one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yep, WWE coordinator has all rights to a scalp on that one.



It’s something to do with this particular hotel. Last time we were here we had some issues checking in, not like last night, but some issues none the less.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> It’s something to do with this particular hotel. Last time we were here we had some issues checking in, not like last night, but some issues none the less.


Need to find a new hotel................js'ing..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2019)

Time to go play around for a minute or 2


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Need to find a new hotel................js'ing..............



They are usually on the ball. Every once in a while we roll into a Hotel with 200 grumpy half asleep tired people that have just worked a 16 hour day with a 2.5 hour car ride or Bus ride, they don’t want to be messin with us. At that point we’re all face eating zombies.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2019)

Nic prayers for the little one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Yep, LOVE his name too, hope it all turns out ok, keep us posted!




My middle name is Flint !!!

Afternoon all, last one !!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 30, 2019)

Take care Quack bro.......

I'm headed north, talk later.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 30, 2019)

lookit da time!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2019)

Spam and eggs at the house tonight...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2019)

Rock House buttermilk from the store so no fear of not being able to make biscuits.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2019)

vroomvroom . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2019)

Hoping for AC quack.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 30, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hoping for AC quack.


At least it's is last day,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 30, 2019)

No need for AC here today,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 30, 2019)

Plenty of build up showers around.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Had a sweatshirt on all day,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Jul 30, 2019)

Big t-boomer just went southeast of here, we just caught the edge and got near 3/4" in 30 mins.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 30, 2019)

The little man came through his surgery just fine. Thank you all for your prayers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Plenty of build up showers around.




I'm sure it'll rain here, just had my truck detailed.  Still no AC..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> The little man came through his surgery just fine. Thank you all for your prayers.




Great news brother !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> The little man came through his surgery just fine. Thank you all for your prayers.



Couldn't ask for better news.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> The little man came through his surgery just fine. Thank you all for your prayers.



Great news!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 30, 2019)

Excellent news!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2019)

It’s been kind of a strange couple of days this trip. Working backstage, whole new ball game back here. Easy, just different.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 30, 2019)

Going to be a long day tomorrow. Work in office, fly to LIT, work at airport until midnight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Going to be a long day tomorrow. Work in office, fly to LIT, work at airport until midnight.




Not fun, safe travels.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 30, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not fun, safe travels.



Thanks bro, the unexpected reward is two evenings with the grand daughter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Going to be a long day tomorrow. Work in office, fly to LIT, work at airport until midnight.



Yep, that is different. You’ll be draggin by midnight for sure. The payoff will be worth it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2019)

Bout to wrap this show up, time to get busy here in a couple minutes snatching our stuff outta here. 

Holler later.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 30, 2019)

Later crew....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2019)

Daggum I spoke too soon, still got about 40 mins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2019)

Now the hustle begins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Now the hustle begins.




Easy now lil fella !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2019)

Went to honor these friends tonight. It's been a year since their first born lost his life during surgery. He loved Ga. football, wings and beer. What better way to honor him. Wouldn't have missed it for the world at Top Dawg Tavern.  H22 got a pic of his parnets. Good friends of ours.  She's the short one with the red Georgia shirt and he's the tall dood. Once agian, we were the last ones in the parking lot. H22 didn't vocus very well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2019)

^^^ Was there an earthquack ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2019)

Three 'o clock and all is well


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 31, 2019)

Good mornin crew........stumbling around looking for coffee.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2019)

Morning Sockbro, Rugerbro, Batbro and Bloodbro !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good mornin crew........stumbling around looking for coffee.



Having trouble focusing too?

morning quack


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 31, 2019)

Morning GMan.....a cup or two will bring things in focus.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2019)

Didn't mean to leave you out G$$$bro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didn't mean to leave you out G$$$bro.



No problem figured you were having to wipe sweat off the brow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> No problem figured you were having to wipe sweat off the brow.




Boss man swears new AC will be in before the end of the week.  I'll believe it when I come back off vacation next Wed night.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 31, 2019)

Good Morning Quack, Ruger, Gobblin and to the rest of the tired and weary Drivelers this morning.


Quack, I put in a requisition for some much colder air for you yesterday BUT it might be about another 3 months before it starts to arrive.  


Gobblin, did you get my email yesterday morning?  It might have gone to you SPAM file by mistake.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Quack, Ruger, Gobblin and to the rest of the tired and weary Drivelers this morning.
> 
> 
> Quack, I put in a requisition for some much colder air for you yesterday BUT it might be about another 3 months before it starts to arrive.
> ...



Oh it arrived.   I cropped you out and made it a screen saver.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 31, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh it arrived.   I cropped you out and made it a screen saver.








Well, you've got to admit that now I probably sound like Paul Harvey when I say........... "now you know the rest of the story" !!!!  


As you can see, I really do have a good reason to have a smile on my face most every day for the past several  months now.     I actually sent this email to my Funeral Home Undertaker friend and he called me and said that when I died, he would NEVER be able to get that smile from my face !!!    


Come to think of it, it really would make a good screen saver and that might be a good way to break the news to my Daughter as when she comes home next time and  logs on and sees that sight on the screen instead.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 31, 2019)

Had to stop in for some of GW's coffee. He don't hang out with the billy crew much anymore. Mornin ereeone


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2019)

morning SwampY


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2019)

Morning y'all


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Mng guys,,,,even to OSU fans,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning y'all



May drunkbro have left you a smooth running operation today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Cold out this AM,,,,40 degrees here,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 31, 2019)

My kind of GA woman right here,,,,

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## redeli (Jul 31, 2019)

morning all


----------



## Batjack (Jul 31, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 31, 2019)

morning!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2019)

Mernin!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 31, 2019)

Good morning from ATL.......

All checked in for flight.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Here's a Vid for ya while your waiting,,,,love this guy,,,,fished this river many times,,,,


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 31, 2019)

I'm working all day, then leave this evening. Meet the LIT crew at 9PM to work until midnight.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> May drunkbro have left you a smooth running operation today.


Some days are better than others


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2019)

Mornin. 
I didn't even realize that was me talking to Lori and Bob in that photo. Dang. I look aweful.  But hey, I had a GA. shirt on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> I didn't even realize that was me talking to Lori and Bob in that photo. Dang. I look aweful.  But hey, I had a GA. shirt on.



On a bad day your awful is so much better than most everyone else.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2019)

wonder where Crakajak is today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!




morning sweet thing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wonder where Crakajak is today.


Busy lookin for a j-o-b.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> I didn't even realize that was me talking to Lori and Bob in that photo. Dang. I look aweful.  But hey, I had a GA. shirt on.


Oh Puhleeze.............. ditto what gobblin said!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 31, 2019)

Good folk....around this neighborhood. Some especially so.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Oh Puhleeze.............. ditto what gobblin said!!


Well, it was a bit late. They had already blinked the lights for last call. The place was slap full when we got there. Ran into some old friends that had their boy in scouts with Cody, Haven't seen them in many years. Got to finally meet Rob's(Lori's first born) son. That little fella looks JUST like his daddy. He's 4 now and so sweet. When folks were leaving he said, " Ya'll be careful". Precious.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 31, 2019)

I shared about our neighbors who were losing their foster kids they had cared for over a year. It was a tough weekend for all involved.

God has a plan, state dropped off two of the cutest little blonde headed girls at their place yesterday. Got something to help keep their minds off the loss now.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2019)

where'd ery body go?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


I'll raise ya 2


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2019)

Keebs said:


> where'd ery body go?



Don't know about everyone else but I've been doing projects outside today.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 31, 2019)

Been working, talk later, headed to airport.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2019)

Gonna deep fry some back strap, (soaked in butta milk,hot sauce)  then bread in flour and panko, fries,tater tots, squash, and green mater's, slaw


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna deep fry some back strap, (soaked in butta milk,hot sauce)  then bread in flour and panko, fries,tater tots, squash, and green mater's, slaw


thanks for making me clean up the drool on my desk!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2019)

Howdy folks!

Back @ the lil ponderosa.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2019)

Here ya go, @Keebs. Just hatched and dried off. Still got the egg tooth.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Here ya go Ruger,,,,from the base I was at,,,,check out the stabilater,,,,


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> Back @ the lil ponderosa.



So were you in the behind the scenes the entire trip?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go, @Keebs. Just hatched and dried off. Still got the egg tooth.
> 
> 
> View attachment 977992


Aaaaawwwwwwww, since something got my last two, I am not starting over with them, culling out things that eat!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2019)

Keebs said:


> thanks for making me clean up the drool on my desk!




Clean faster: look at the clock.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2019)

tis time!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So were you in the behind the scenes the entire trip?



Yessir, they shoot stunts and promos back there all night, just been a long time since I’ve done the backstage stuff.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 31, 2019)

Onboard, airborne shortly, lady bring my drink!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 31, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Here ya go Ruger,,,,from the base I was at,,,,check out the stabilater,,,,
> 
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> ...



Those things were so bad when they first came out they were nick named European lawn darts. They got the bugs worked out of them over time.

We flew with a bunch of them in Desert Storm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2019)

Trying to hang on and NOT go to sleep. Went to bed @ 2:00 am and alarm went off @ 5:30 am. Drove all the way home for my young buddy crew member, considering he comes down from Greenville, SC  to pick me up and drop me back off @ home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Onboard, airborne shortly, lady bring my drink!



Safe travels, copy the drink......


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 31, 2019)

Same to Jeff!


----------



## Batjack (Jul 31, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Those things were so bad when they first came out they were nick named European lawn darts. They got the bugs worked out of them over time.
> 
> We flew with a bunch of them in Desert Storm.


I remember call'n them "Falling Falcons", due to wire chaffing.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Batjack said:


> I remember call'n them "Falling Falcons", due to wire chaffing.


When they put the GE engines in them in the C models,,,,much better,,,,engine change in an hour and a half,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2019)

Don't hava clue??  Safe travels Chiefbro !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't hava clue??  Safe travels Chiefbro !!



Believe Chiefbro is traveling in his dreams tonight.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 31, 2019)

Gobblin, I spent close to 2 hours in the Bank of America this afternoon trying to straighten out an IRA account that they screwed up after I had I transferred it to them last week.  

While having a really late lunch this afternoon with my blonde lady friend, I told her  what you said about cutting me out of the photo and using her for a screen saver instead and she said that you can't split us up that way.  She surely made me NOT want to come home alone this afternoon.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2019)

Good Morning to all of you tired and sleepy Drivelers this morning.  It is time to get up and "shake a tail feather" and become a productive citizen today !!!


----------



## redeli (Aug 1, 2019)

morning all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2019)

morning

thunder and rain overnight.   Woke me at 12:30 and continued for an hour and a half until I finally went back to sleep.  It was still raining.

At least it provided enough water to make coffee.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2019)

Morning folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning folks!



It is Friday eve.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

Mornin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin!



Get the expense report submitted.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Get the expense report submitted.



No sir, driver of car submits, or should I say who ever provided the ride and meals. We alternate.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2019)

Morning friends !!  Off to annual 8hr MSHA refresher meeting.  GRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

Gmoney, that rain @ home or mountains?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning friends !!  Off to annual 8hr MSHA refresher meeting.  GRRRRRRRRR.



SUX


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> SUX




'Specially on a off day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

Bet Ruger is sleeping like a Rock


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Specially on a off day.



10-4, but also on ANY day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

Hope their isn’t a quiz.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Gmoney, that rain @ home or mountains?



Home but the rain gauge doesn't show much.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> No sir, driver of car submits, or should I say who ever provided the ride and meals. We alternate.



Someone provides all the meals?   Whee that takes a bite out of the wallet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Home but the rain gauge doesn't show much.



Copy that, I haven’t even looked @ the forecast for the past several days.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Copy that, I haven’t even looked @ the forecast for the past several days.



40-60% for the next 5 days for a chance of rain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Someone provides all the meals?   Whee that takes a bite out of the wallet.



Once we’re there everything else is provided.

I just started that years ago when we first began doing this stuff and it has more or less stuck. Renter/Driver submits expense and receives check with paycheck. Gives the incentive to rotate the rentals and driver instead of the same 2 guys always doing it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,was looking at the news for a laugh,,,,found it with the debate,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Aug 1, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 40-60% for the next 5 days for a chance of rain.



Going to have to find cut grass again before I know it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Ol sleepy,gropey Joe looks like the walking dead,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 1, 2019)

Good morning crew.....GMan I’ll take a gallon this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2019)

Good Morning to the rest of the Drivelr Crew.  I am glad that all of you are finally wide awake and ready to face today head-on !!!






Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning friends !!  Off to annual 8hr MSHA refresher meeting.  GRRRRRRRRR.





I bet that QUACK actually teaches this refresher class  (IN A BUILDING THAT THE AIR CONDITIONER AND THE BATHROOM REALLY WORKS) and he gets plenty of GOOD FOOD AND ICE COLD BEVERAGES all day long along with a BIG FAT BAG OF CASH AT THE END OF THE DAY !!!!!   THOSE BRINKS ARMORED VEHICLES LOVE QUACK FOR SURE !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng gents,,,,was looking at the news for a laugh,,,,found it with the debate,,,,



Morning, their standup routines are flops.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Morn'n Folks.







Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning crew.....GMan I’ll take a gallon this morning.



Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning crew.....GMan I’ll take a gallon this morning.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 1, 2019)

Thank you kindly sir.....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 1, 2019)

AR is predominantly a swamp. Temp was 91 when I got here here, humidity was 94%.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> AR is predominantly a swamp. Temp was 91 when I got here here, humidity was 94%.



People pay good money for a sauna.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Check this out guys,,,,

https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2019/07/31/us/asian-carp-kentucky-scn-trnd/index.html


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2019)

Exotic invasives are a scourge on this land. The trees and plants brought in are as bad or worse than anything else.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2019)

Mernin!  I don't give a carp whacha say, that was a neat article, cmp!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 1, 2019)

I have family at Land Between the Lakes. Tourism is huge there. Those things are in the rivers far north. My brother in St Louis sees them jump when on any of their rivers that feed the MS.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2019)

Appaloosa catfish are putting the hurt on a lot of fish down here. In particular, redbreast. While I no longer target them, every one I catch goes to The Promised Land.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 1, 2019)

Same with spotted bass in shoal bass waters they don’t go back in the water.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Same with spotted bass in shoal bass waters they don’t go back in the water.




I agree. I caught my first ever spot down here in the Flint last summer. It went into the hot grease. I worry about what they will do to the the shoal bass population.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2019)

I just got an ear full .... From a busted hydraulic line!! ?
Boots are nice and soft now!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Same with spotted bass in shoal bass waters they don’t go back in the water.


I hope to catch some when I come down,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2019)

Mornin! 
It's finally August! Time to go to da BEACH! 


At the end of the month.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Check this out guys,,,,
> 
> https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2019/07/31/us/asian-carp-kentucky-scn-trnd/index.html



I’ve seen it with first hand on the Illinois River. Last I heard they had made it all the way up to just before the Great Lakes. May be there already, haven’t kept up with their progress lately, but this was severals years back, maybe as many as 6-8 years ago.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2019)

Miller time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

Where does the chatahooche


blood on the ground said:


> I just got an ear full .... From a busted hydraulic line!! ?
> Boots are nice and soft now!



Hate it when that happens.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Miller time!View attachment 978078View attachment 978079


 you missed covering a couple of spots...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

Here ya go SwampY:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asian_carp_in_North_America


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2019)

They`ve had grass carp-white amur in Lake Seminole for years now, and keep them in particular areas with lectric gates across the sloughs. It was hoped they would help control the hydrilla problem. 

It`s not working.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> They`ve had grass carp-white amur in Lake Seminole for years now, and keep them in particular areas with lectric gates across the sloughs. It was hoped they would help control the hydrilla problem.
> 
> It`s not working.


Lots of it there,,,,according to your pic's,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Here ya go SwampY:
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asian_carp_in_North_America


I guess just keep shocking them to get rid of them,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Lots of it there,,,,according to your pic's,,,,




There are areas where it covers 500 or more acres, in on solid blanket. You won`t even see a boat with a mud motor or Go-Devil in it. Airboat only.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2019)

This patch covered a couple hundred acres. It was late September and was starting to sink for the winter as the weather cooled down some.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> This patch covered a couple hundred acres. It was late September and was starting to sink for the winter as the weather cooled down some.
> 
> 
> View attachment 978092


Wow,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 1, 2019)

There’s someone in that pic that gets around well in it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> There’s someone in that pic that gets around well in it.




It was around 8, maybe 9 feet long. That area has thousands.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> There are areas where it covers 500 or more acres, in on solid blanket. You won`t even see a boat with a mud motor or Go-Devil in it. Airboat only.



Human activity has had major negative impacts on our ecosystems globally through the last couple centuries. 

I’m no tree hugger by no means, but I have my disapproval on some of the things we do as a species.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2019)

I want to kill me a alligator


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I want to kill me a alligator




Any size in particular you looking for?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Any size in particular you looking for?


Nope a eatin size one is all I care about.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Nope a eatin size one is all I care about.




6 to 9 feet is a good eating size gator.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> 6 to 9 feet is a good eating size gator.


Doesn't taste like chicken,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Doesn't taste like chicken,,,,




Not even close. Only thing that tastes like chicken, is chicken.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I want to kill me a alligator



You need to go CATCH one on a treble like Willie.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Gator is pretty good,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

In the past hour I’ve been attempting to convince myself to go jump on the mower and cut grass. 

So far, I have been unsuccessful. Especially with a full belly.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> In the past hour I’ve been attempting to convince myself to go jump on the mower and cut grass.
> 
> So far, I have been unsuccessful. Especially with a full belly.


Too hot,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

Good chance of rain this evening, but it’s starting to show signs of needing it. 

I reckon I can go walk off lunch behind walk behind mower on little front yard area before I go to bouncin around on rider.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Too hot,,,,



More or less, but on a full belly too.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Cutting ours tommorow,well J is anyway,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> You need to go CATCH one on a treble like Willie.




That young man has got to have some tough hands.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

Time for a big chaw of baccer and grass cutting...holler later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> That young man has got to have some tough hands.



No doubt, sometimes it looks like it ought to slice right into him.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> You need to go CATCH one on a treble like Willie.


I would do it! Or try really hard at the least!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I would do it! Or try really hard at the least!


Fishing long time ago with the ex, there were baby gators and he was getting them on his line, it was cute & fun until they squeaked too much and Mama came to check things out!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2019)

My wife told me I was crazy!
I put tobacco (from a cigarette) on my daughter's bee sting! 
That's what I grew up with! Am I the crazy one?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> My wife told me I was crazy!
> I put tobacco (from a cigarette) on my daughter's bee sting!
> That's what I grew up with! Am I the crazy one?


nuttin wrong with that, I've had that and chewin 'baccer put on stings!
It's timmmmmeeeeee!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> My wife told me I was crazy!
> I put tobacco (from a cigarette) on my daughter's bee sting!
> That's what I grew up with! Am I the crazy one?


You aint crazy. I've had many a cig bacco on bee stings in my life from the grown ups.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> My wife told me I was crazy!
> I put tobacco (from a cigarette) on my daughter's bee sting!
> That's what I grew up with! Am I the crazy one?



Was it partially smoked?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2019)

Evening bro's !!!  Loooooong day.  Good news boss man text me and new AC unit has been installed, I'll find out next Wed night.

Deep fried some fresh kone on da cob along with the skrimps/fries/tatertots/backstrap last night, hafta say it was most awesome.

If you've never had deep fried kone, try it !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2019)

quarts of tomatoes put in jars and now in the pressure cooker to seal.    Soup base for the winter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> My wife told me I was crazy!
> I put tobacco (from a cigarette) on my daughter's bee sting!
> That's what I grew up with! Am I the crazy one?




Nope, and it works great. 

MizT and CAITLIN thought I was CRAZY for gettin some baccer out my cig, wetting it and puttin it on her bee sting right then. She was purty young and in about 5 mins she said it didn’t hurt no more.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Nope, and it works great.
> 
> MizT and CAITLIN thought I was CRAZY for gettin some baccer out my cig, wetting it and puttin it on her bee sting right then. She was purty young and in about 5 mins she said it didn’t hurt no more.



The other thing that works is the leaf of plantain.   You know the weed that makes the knob at the top that we shot at each other as kids.   Chew it for a second and put it on the sting.   I know it works for honey bee stings.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2019)

Ohhhhhh Lawd, it's time fo a dranky drank !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2019)

Curious little fella. Sniclair would die looking at this lawn. No rain and both mowers in the shop.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2019)

Neat picture.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2019)

H22 so bored he's done started painting the house. It was just painted not long ago.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2019)

H22 ran to the front porch with a BB gun in his hand. He doesn't like spiders and snakes. Now he's giving the stray cat that lives here a hard time for not getting it.  I put my mean face on and said, don't you hurt it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 so bored he's done started painting the house. It was just painted not long ago.



Once he gets a little practice on my to do list is to paint the non-clad windows and a couple doors here.   Let me know when he is available.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 ran to the front porch with a BB gun in his hand. He doesn't like spiders and snakes. Now he's giving the stray cat that lives here a hard time for not getting it.  I put my mean face on and said, don't you hurt it.



The cat or the snake?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Once he gets a little practice on my to do list is to paint the non-clad windows and a couple doors here.   Let me know when he is available.


I told him today the front door needs painting. He didn't say anything.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The cat or the snake?


I would prefer the cat, but he was after the snake.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2019)

If he kills the racer, don`t post the picture.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I would prefer the cat, but he was after the snake.



The photo must have been taken with a telephoto lens as it looks like an anaconda from here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> If he kills the racer, don`t post the picture.



ding ding ding.   He wouldn't look good in bracelets.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> If he kills the racer, don`t post the picture.


He didn't, I didn't let him.


gobbleinwoods said:


> The photo must have been taken with a telephoto lens as it looks like an anaconda from here.


Nope. My cell phone. I walked up to it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The photo must have been taken with a telephoto lens as it looks like an anaconda from here.


Any snake he sees is an anaconda.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2019)

My son's wife just made my day. She and her freinds are coming to Edisto Labor Day weekend. We will be camping, but they got a house. I hope the boy can come too.  I had a really bad day and that phone call just made it all better.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> If he kills the racer, don`t post the picture.



Yeah, I was hoping he wouldn’t kill it. My ol neighbor buddy is the same way, he’ll kill a King.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The other thing that works is the leaf of plantain.   You know the weed that makes the knob at the top that we shot at each other as kids.   Chew it for a second and put it on the sting.   I know it works for honey bee stings.



Did not know that about plantain. I’ll try to remember that. Of course I’ve got a good book on that kind of stuff and all the wild edibles and so forth. I need to study it more often I reckon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2019)

ouch


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

All the grass is cut. I wasn’t planning on cutting it all, but just couldn’t stop figuring I’d have some rain coming, and it never did.

However, it is thundering and lightning all around me now, but not a drop so far.  I’ve got a feeling it’s going to skirt just to the north of me like one earlier did.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ouch





What happened?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2019)

Lost power for 2 hours.   Just came back on.   No rain here but did have some wind.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Lost power for 2 hours.   Just came back on.   No rain here but did have some wind.



Tstorm I was referring to just went through downtown Fayetteville less than 10 miles, probably 5 as the crow flies. Heard it come on Jag's weather radio, severe. Kind of glad it stayed just to the NW of me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ouch




I dunno, just wanted some 'tention ???  hehe


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, just wanted some 'tention ???  hehe



I figured you smarted off to Miz Dawn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

Quackbro, how do you deep fry Kone on the cob, no batter or nothing right?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro, how do you deep fry Kone on the cob, no batter or nothing right?




I've done it with batter, but like it better nekkid.  Lil salt n pepper when you take it out, don't even need butter..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've done it with batter, but like it better nekkid.  Lil salt n pepper when you take it out, don't even need butter..




Copy that, I think I would prefer it nekkid also.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Copy that, I think I would prefer it nekkid also.




We fried fresh kone last night, but those lil niblet ears are good too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

Gotta try that soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta try that soon.




Next time you deep fry fish/etc try it,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2019)

I've only deep fried back straps 2-4 times in my life (sacrilege) but I cooked it rare and it was really  good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've only deep fried back straps 2-4 times in my life (sacrilege) but I cooked it rare and it was really  good.



I want to try that too. I saw where you were having that and forgot to ax about it.

If im’on eat back strap it’s gon be rare anyway, might as well take it up a notch and deep fry it to get there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I want to try that too. I saw where you were having that and forgot to ax about it.
> 
> If im’on eat back strap it’s gon be rare anyway, might as well take it up a notch and deep fry it to get there. [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

Well, this quote didn’t work right for some strange reason. 

That sounds delicious Quack!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

I meant reply.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

Approximately how long do you leave them in the fryer and what kind of oil do you use on the back straps?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Approximately how long do you leave them in the fryer and what kind of oil do you use on the back straps?




Use nothing, but peanut oil per Moonbro.  I don't time it Jeff, like anything else deep fried, if it floats, tote the note.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2019)

Reckon I'll take a nap, had to get up when I'm use to sleeping.  Night brethren.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Reckon I'll take a nap, had to get up when I'm use to sleeping.  Night brethren.



Sleep well brother!

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Batjack (Aug 2, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 2, 2019)

Good Morning Batjack.  If the early bird gets the worm......then you have plenty of worms to go fishing with today !!!!!

I've been up for over an hour just because I woke up and couldn't go back to sleep.  I have decided to wash 4 loads of clothes instead.  Then I've got a meeting at 11 AM today at one of my large customers to help them determine the correct specification that they need for a certain system. 

Then I'm coming home and take a shower and then go have a late lunch with my blonde lady friend and we just might spend the rest of today together.....without a care in the world for us.    That sounds like the very best plan that I can have for later today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2019)

morning batbro and EE

Maybe the smell will get the rest of the drivelers up.   Think I'll pour a cup for everyone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning batbro and EE
> 
> Maybe the smell will get the rest of the drivelers up.   Think I'll pour a cup for everyone.
> 
> View attachment 978185



Might need to refresh mine, it’s a tad cold.

Mornin folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Might need to refresh mine, it’s a tad cold.
> 
> Mornin folks!



morning Chief,  slurp faster.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief,  slurp faster.



Mornin Gbro!

Pour me another one please, I chug-a-lugged that first one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2019)

Not a drop of rain yesterday evening and I was wide open on the mower trying to beat it. Glad I did, but could’ve used some rain too. 

Although the second report on that Severe Tstorm that just missed me was more than I would’ve wanted. NWS reported that some locations had already received up to 3” and was expected to receive another inch, with more than likely damaging winds and flash flooding.

I’ll wait for a nice slow long duration gentle rain instead, thank you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Not a drop of rain yesterday evening and I was wide open on the mower trying to beat it. Glad I did, but could’ve used some rain too.
> 
> Although the second report on that Severe Tstorm that just missed me was more than I would’ve wanted. NWS reported that some locations had already received up to 3” and was expected to receive another inch, with more than likely damaging winds and flash flooding.
> 
> I’ll wait for a nice slow long duration gentle rain instead, thank you.



Rain missed me too.   May water garden today that should bring the rain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Rain missed me too.   May water garden today that should bring the rain.



I don’t know, I did that too.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 2, 2019)

Good mornin folks


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 2, 2019)

Late yesterday afternoon, all of sudden I heard a stampede of sorts as EVERY COW ON THE 5,000 ACRE RANCH caused a stampede to the nearest flat rocks in the pasture.  It poured like crazy for about 10 minutes and poof it was gone.

Good Morning again to the rest of the wide awake Drivelers that have wandered through the door this morning.

Thankfully, I have finished washing 4 loads of laundry and put everything away where it should be.

Quack would have been proud as I also washed 19 pairs of socks this morning and didn't lose a single one to the washer/dryer gremlin !!!

Now, I've got to get my files together for a visit with a customer and hopefully find out what they really need this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2019)

Mornin Ruger, EE.

Got R Done Sockbro!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2019)

Mornin!!  Last day of signups..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!!  Last day of signups..........



Mornin, sign me up.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 2, 2019)

Is there prizes if you sign up?
How do I know I won?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi ho hi ho it’s off to work we go....,


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, sign me up.


ok, I signed you up for cheerleading, figured you would be the one on to of the pyramid............


Ruger#3 said:


> Is there prizes if you sign up?
> How do I know I won?


No prizes but I would send you a fax if'n ya want......


Ruger#3 said:


> Hi ho hi ho it’s off to work we go....,


you're late again...........


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 2, 2019)

Good morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2019)

Keebs said:


> ok, I signed you up for cheerleading, figured you would be the one on to of the pyramid............
> No prizes but I would send you a fax if'n ya want......
> you're late again...........



What age group?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 2, 2019)

[QUOTE="Keebs, post: 11823379, member:
you're late again...........[/QUOTE]

It’s good to set your own schedule...especially on the road.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 2, 2019)

Hey Wy...I guess Keebs is cracking the whip so talk later best get busy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Hey Wy...I guess Keebs is cracking the whip so talk later best get busy.




Keebs and The Redhead are the only two people in this world that I`m scared of.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!!  Last day of signups..........


Put me in coach. I'm ready to play.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs and The Redhead are the only two people in this world that I`m scared of.



Keebs will cut a switch in a minute.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2019)

Morning !!

Never fails, had my truck detailed, got rained on coming home.  Got behind a haul truck slinging crap everywhere too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2019)

Morning and happy Friday folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning !!
> 
> Never fails, had my truck detailed, got rained on coming home.  Got behind a haul truck slinging crap everywhere too.



 = SUX


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> What age group?


you'll see................. 


Nicodemus said:


> Keebs and The Redhead are the only two people in this world that I`m scared of.


oh hush!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Put me in coach. I'm ready to play.


Gurl, I already had you down for FB, I have a 9 yr old girl gonna play this year, ya'll 'bout the same height!


Jeff C. said:


> Keebs will cut a switch in a minute.


 make that a South GA minute, tyvm!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning !!
> 
> Never fails, had my truck detailed, got rained on coming home.  Got behind a haul truck slinging crap everywhere too.


bless yo heart!  
Parents steady coming in............ later!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning !!
> 
> Never fails, had my truck detailed, got rained on coming home.  Got behind a haul truck slinging crap everywhere too.


You still coming up this way Haven't heard from ya.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You still coming up this way Haven't heard from ya.




Think we're leaving Sunday ???  Never know with Dawn...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think we're leaving Sunday ???  Never know with Dawn...


She wear the pants in the family?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She wear the pants in the family?




Pretty much . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2019)

Whatchya'll having fo dinna ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchya'll having fo dinna ??


I just got finished with breakfast. 

Little smokies wrapped in crescent rolls AKA pigs in a blanket. Wiff MUSTARD.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 2, 2019)

Mng ladies and gentlemen,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2019)

Mng buttdraggin Yank !!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mng buttdraggin Yank !!


Mng buds,,,,was out at 5am this mng,,,,enjoy your vacay,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2019)

Tried to make reservations for next Labor Day. Gotta wait one more day cause we are going on the 3rd of Sept. 
Ridiculous I have to make reservations this far out.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2019)

Quick lunch of Subway Bacon - Chicken Ranch Salat and a large sweeet tea! Lawd we've been busy!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2019)

Sign me up too LilN, I can bean the fire outta those kids !


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2019)

Manwich burger wiff MUSTARD and a pickle. I aint really hungry, but I'll eat my pickle.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 2, 2019)

Ate a light breakfast, holding off for dinner with my boy and his crew.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2019)

Low Kuntray boil here tonight...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2019)

Just took a short ride around the neighborhood.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Just took a short ride around the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> View attachment 978233View attachment 978234View attachment 978235View attachment 978236View attachment 978237View attachment 978238View attachment 978239View attachment 978240View attachment 978241




Nuttin like it!!!  Few of those pics remind me of the plantation, borders Oconee River.


----------



## Batjack (Aug 2, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Just took a short ride around the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> View attachment 978233View attachment 978234View attachment 978235View attachment 978236View attachment 978237View attachment 978238View attachment 978239View attachment 978240View attachment 978241


I'm jelly, Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin like it!!!  Few of those pics remind me of the plantation, borders Oconee River.




Plantations make good neighbors. Especially if you know the owners.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 2, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Just took a short ride around the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> View attachment 978233View attachment 978234View attachment 978235View attachment 978236View attachment 978237View attachment 978238View attachment 978239View attachment 978240View attachment 978241


Nice,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm blessed in more ways than I can count property wise.  My company has 20k acres scattered over 5 counties, anywhere from 50acres to 2k acres, loaded with ponds/deer/ducks/hogs/turkeys.  Nice benefit.  'Cept they suck the blood outta me at work !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm blessed in more ways than I can count property wise.  My company has 20k acres scattered over 5 counties, anywhere from 50acres to 2k acres, loaded with ponds/deer/ducks/hogs/turkeys.  Nice benefit.  'Cept they suck the blood outta me at work !!!




I was almighty glad when Stella put this 1,000 acre tract in front of my house in a conservation easement.


----------



## Batjack (Aug 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm blessed in more ways than I can count property wise.  My company has 20k acres scattered over 5 counties, anywhere from 50acres to 2k acres, loaded with ponds/deer/ducks/hogs/turkeys.  Nice benefit.  'Cept they suck the blood outta me at work !!!


Ain't nothing free, Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I was almighty glad when Stella put this 1,000 acre tract in front of my house in a conservation easement.




I've got a meager 60acres, but can kill all the doves/deer I want out my back door.  Take the buggie down to Williamson Swamp Creek (yo kinfolks) and catch jack/catfish/redbellies/warmouth/catfish,sometimes a speck
 all day long.



I don't get folks going to a shooting range ???  My lil place is a shooting range?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Ain't nothing free, Quackbro.




Yessir, I realize that, but I don't pay to hunt.


----------



## Batjack (Aug 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, I realize that, but I don't pay to hunt.


Just in sweat....well...for the last month or so anyways.


----------



## Batjack (Aug 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, I realize that, but I don't pay to hunt.


Just found out..we've got our own thread in the SF.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got a meager 60acres, but can kill all the doves/deer I want out my back door.  Take the buggie down to Williamson Swamp Creek (yo kinfolks) and catch jack/catfish/redbellies/warmouth/catfish,sometimes a speck
> all day long.
> 
> 
> ...




I`d like to have a dollar for every deer you and me have killed, combined totals.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Just in sweat....well...for the last month or so anyways.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to have a dollar for every deer you and me have killed, combined totals.





We'd be knee grow RICH!!!   While you're at it, throw in the watermelons . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2019)

Can we hava poaching thread and not be convicted if it's been awhile back??


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to have a dollar for every deer you and me have killed, combined totals.



my old hunting buddy said the same thing to me once, cept he was referring to turkeys!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2019)

Bout time to get the freakin weekend started. 

Ya'll have a good one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2019)

So much for all this rain %. I’d kind of appreciate a gentle rain and cloud cover.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2019)

BTW, afternoon folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2019)

Finally getting a drizzle. Looks like it’s about quit already, cement is still dry.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2019)

Even after watering the garden no rain.    Probably should wash a vehicle.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 2, 2019)

No rain here, hope this helps


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2019)

Little bit of rain on and off in the 30680.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2019)

Speaking of the 30680. @Jeff C. The old folks from 96 rock have made their home in this little town 107.1. Christopher Rude and Willard. I heard the 5 o'clock whistle today.


----------



## Batjack (Aug 2, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Even after watering the garden no rain.    Probably should wash a vehicle.


Washed mine...first time in 7 years...inside and out..yesterday...it rained.


----------



## Batjack (Aug 2, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking of the 30680. @Jeff C. The old folks from 96 rock have made their home in this little town 107.1. Christopher Rude and Willard. I heard the 5 o'clock whistle today.


Them ain't the "old" ones...try Marc and Steve from when 96 first came on the air.  1976..first song I ever herd on the radio..."Baba O'Riely's".


----------



## Batjack (Aug 2, 2019)

Glad the "Crew" found a home...hope I can listen to it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Them ain't the "old" ones...try Marc and Steve from when 96 first came on the air.  1976..first song I ever herd on the radio..."Baba O'Riely's".




Good stuff. Had a 96Rock tag on my Olds 442 !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Them ain't the "old" ones...try Marc and Steve from when 96 first came on the air.  1976..first song I ever herd on the radio..."Baba O'Riely's".


Guess I didn't listen to it back then. Might have, but the names on this new radio station brought back memories. They are hosting a concert in the square tonight, we GON ride up there. It's only 2 blocks away, so H22 said he's drive.


----------



## Batjack (Aug 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good stuff. Had a 96Rock tag on my Olds 442 !!


Had on on my Z-28, and a Hardy's "deer" tag on front of my 4x4.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Them ain't the "old" ones...try Marc and Steve from when 96 first came on the air.  1976..first song I ever herd on the radio..."Baba O'Riely's".



Copy that! 

I moved up here from NOLA in ‘78 and lived in Dunwoody with some friends for a short time, then moved down here with my Mamaw and Papaw. 

Good times in my life back then for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2019)

The Heck with it, Jag and I are gonna run over to AMS and watch Friday Night Drags. 1$ Beer night, free parking, 10 buck admission, hard to beat.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2019)

finally a little rain in 30055


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2019)

Poured down here, put Dawn's ferns in the rain, and put a dash of Epsom salts in 'em.  Disclaimer( I'd been drankin, they mighta got more than a pinch/dash..)


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2019)

Dude just tore up a nice car, broke loose on him almost at the finish line. Dang!

Anyway, Jag is ecstatic and having a ball. Reckon we gon make it a Friday night thing. We’ve been before, but it’s been a while.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Dude just tore up a nice car, broke loose on him almost at the finish line. Dang!
> 
> Anyway, Jag is ecstatic and having a ball. Reckon we gon make it a Friday night thing. We’ve been before, but it’s been a while.




Cool !!!  I'd love to go !!!


----------



## Batjack (Aug 2, 2019)

I wish they hadn't built all those sub divisions around the race track here. You know..buy a house and then start complaining about the area you live in? Then change the area to suit you. Had a lot of fun at the track grow'n up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2019)

Chief, I'll trailer up the Nissan and pull it 'round the track with the 250 . .


----------



## Batjack (Aug 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief, I'll trailer up the Nissan and pull it 'round the track with the 250 . .


Might be someone there knows what ails it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Might be someone there knows what ails it.




I dunno Batbro, but I'm kinda getting tired of fooling with it $$$$$.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Might be someone there knows what ails it.




I've got $700 in it now, and it's at another mechanics .


----------



## Batjack (Aug 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got $700 in it now, and it's at another mechanics .


My second mech. cost me 1685.00 to tell me that the guy that charged me 400.00 for 2 new pulleys and a belt... put the wrong belt on and destoyed my whole A/C system.


----------



## Batjack (Aug 2, 2019)

Count'n 800.00 for tires..I've got exactly twice as much in it this year as I can sell it for.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Count'n 800.00 for tires..I've got exactly twice as much in it this year as I can sell it for.




Ouch.  I can't even sale mine.. new mechanic is a good guy, called me and said it mighta jumped time, said it would cost $250 to pull the cover.  I told 'em I'm too deep in it to quit now . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2019)

Motor only has 50k on it, plus $800 worth of mud grips and rims.  I'm gonna tell 'em to keep it and give me some $$.


----------



## Batjack (Aug 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Motor only has 50k on it, plus $800 worth of mud grips and rims.  I'm gonna tell 'em to keep it and give me some $$.


Your "good" truck ain't gonna like that.


----------



## Batjack (Aug 2, 2019)

Used to take me two days to clean my truck just from driving on the hi ways that chalk trucks drove on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Used to take me two days to clean my truck just from driving on the hi ways that chalk trucks drove on.




That's why I drive junkers to work, but got caught in my Sunday go to meeting truck yesterday.    Been dodging haul trucks for over 32yrs..hauling that white gold to make my meager paycheck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief, I'll trailer up the Nissan and pull it 'round the track with the 250 . .



Jag said he wants me to bring mine too.  

Dude just blew up his Dodge Turbo Diesel Truck. It put oil all over both lanes a starting line and beyond about 75’. That truck was fast too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2019)

That turbo diesel Dodge looked like a farm truck, but he had some serious stuff under the hood. Bet he made a lot of sideline $$$$ on the weekends on the street with that truck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> That turbo diesel Dodge looked like a farm truck, but he had some serious stuff under the hood. Bet he made a lot of sideline $$$$ on the weekends on the street with that truck.




The Cummings diesel is easy to trick out, baddest one out there.

Til they blow up . .


----------



## Batjack (Aug 3, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 3, 2019)

Good morning...heading home....


----------



## Batjack (Aug 3, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning...heading home....


Good to hear..have a good time with the family?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 3, 2019)

Very nice...... thanks. Spent two evenings with them after work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2019)

morning batbro and worldtravelr

coffee going down smooth


----------



## Batjack (Aug 3, 2019)

Howdee, Gman.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 3, 2019)

Hey GMan


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2019)

Ruger, are you at the airport ?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 3, 2019)

In LIT waiting to board....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 3, 2019)

Coffee is hitting the spot.....short night, took the family to dinner.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> In LIT waiting to board....



Give the capt a cup of coffee.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 3, 2019)

He just went past me with a cup...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Coffee is hitting the spot.....short night, took the family to dinner.



early bird drivelers often have short nights.   We're used to them.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 3, 2019)

Lots of folks traveling full boat this morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> He just went past me with a cup...



So he will be wide eyed until he switches on the auto.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Lots of folks traveling full boat this morning



Economy is good so the economy seats are filled.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 3, 2019)

Same way with biz with the good economy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2019)

Did the ground crew reserve you an extra pillow?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> View attachment 978301




great pic


----------



## cramer (Aug 3, 2019)

Good morning  Ruger ,  Gobblin ,  & Bat
thanks for  the  coffee  G


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 3, 2019)

Mornin Cramer

Hey G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Mornin Cramer
> 
> Hey G View attachment 978302



And water too!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 3, 2019)

Talk later....outta here!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 3, 2019)

Good morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2019)

how-d wybro


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2019)

Morning fellers


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gentlemen!


Whatchew gettin into today Chiefbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2019)

0.2 inches of rain sure makes the grass wet this morning

morn. Chief and blood


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Whatchew gettin into today Chiefbro



That’s a good ? Bloodbro, not sure yet. Lil Everett will be over in a while, so I figure he and I will run amuck for sure.

Probably some stick sword fighting, hitting a ball with a bat, digging in some dirt gettin good n dirty, etc.,








gobbleinwoods said:


> 0.2 inches of rain sure makes the grass wet this morning
> 
> morn. Chief and blood



Mornin Gbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

Got a brief drizzle G$, didn’t even wet the cement.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 3, 2019)

Good Morning to all of you fellow Drivelers.   

I think that it is awesome that Ruger got to spend time with his precious relatives on his business trip.  That is what I call.....really "stopping and smelling the roses" along life's pathway !!!!

I'm sorry for being so late to this party but thankfully I had a late night engagement with a pretty blonde lady.  When I finally got to sleep this morning, my alarm went off at 5 AM, I cut it off and rolled back over to get so more sleep instead.  Now I am trying to get a shower and hit the road up to the country before any more rain heads that way.  Hopefully all of the bush-hogging and Skid-Steer work will be finished.  I'll have to eat a snack on the road instead.

Hope all of you have a good day and will pass it on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to all of you fellow Drivelers.
> 
> I think that it is awesome that Ruger got to spend time with his precious relatives on his business trip.  That is what I call.....really "stopping and smelling the roses" along life's pathway !!!!
> 
> ...



A snack on the road instead of your regular:  Oreos, cheese and peanut butter crackers, moon pie and RC cola?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2019)

Ruger must be on the ground in ATL


----------



## cramer (Aug 3, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ruger must be on the ground in ATL


OTG  or OTW


----------



## cramer (Aug 3, 2019)

Bust a move Chief!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 3, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> A snack on the road instead of your regular:  Oreos, cheese and peanut butter crackers, moon pie and RC cola?



Shower is done and I DO have my snack bag filled with Lance Peanut Butter crackers, Little Debbie oatmeal pie cakes, several Nature Valley Fruit & Nut Mix energy bars, Little Debbie Honey Bun and a couple of packs of Cashews...along with 4 ice-cold Dasani bottles of water.  (I see that Ruger likes my brand of water also!!)

ps:  In case ya'll haven't noticed, I've had a real love affair with little "Debbie" since I first married her on March 28, 1975.  Dang shame that she checked out on 12/9/2006.  

Catch ya'll later.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Shower is done and I DO have my snack bag filled with Lance Peanut Butter crackers, Little Debbie oatmeal pie cakes, several Nature Valley Fruit & Nut Mix energy bars, Little Debbie Honey Bun and a couple of packs of Cashews...along with 4 ice-cold Dasani bottles of water.  (I see that Ruger likes my brand of water also!!)
> 
> ps:  In case ya'll haven't noticed, I've had a real love affair with little "Debbie" since I first married her on March 28, 1975.  Dang shame that she checked out on 12/9/2006.
> 
> Catch ya'll later.



Son: can I have cookies for breakfast?

Mom:  No, you can have cereal, doughnuts, or pancakes with syrup.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 3, 2019)

Trading a Boeing for a Nissan, heading north.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2019)

SwampY. top of the morn

Needing dog food so off I go to town.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng gents,,,,



Mornin, what’s up Yank?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2019)

Morning, folks. Rough start to the day. Can`t even trust myself to hold my coffee cup in my right hand. Seems like my arthritis has tripled overnight. That`s never happened like this. Right worrisome.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 3, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Morning, folks. Rough start to the day. Can`t even trust myself to hold my coffee cup in my right hand. Seems like my arthritis has tripled overnight. That`s never happened like this. Right worrisome.



Dang Nic, not good.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, what’s up Yank?


Same stuff,different day,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Morning, folks. Rough start to the day. Can`t even trust myself to hold my coffee cup in my right hand. Seems like my arthritis has tripled overnight. That`s never happened like this. Right worrisome.


Give fish oil a try,,,,1200 MG a day,,,,worth a shot,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Give fish oil a try,,,,1200 MG a day,,,,worth a shot,,,,




I did, for over 3 months. Didn`t do a thing.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 3, 2019)

My schedule just got real busy for the next few weeks.
I can handle the work but one trip is north to the Yankee home land.
Don’t know if I’ll make it out of NYC without thinning out the Yankee herd.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2019)

Tranformer blew this morning at 5:00. Woke me up REAL fast. Power back up now. 
Had a great time last night at the free Summer concert series in our little town. Band of Gold played. They took a break. We drove back home and did a restroom break, Fixed another dranky drank in the Yeti and got back before the band started back. Hate it was the last one of the Summer and it was FREE. We WILL be back next year. Of course H22 saw a bunch of folks he knew. My yucky neighbor was there dancing with his 20 year old younger wife. I gave him a dirty look when he walked by us.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> My schedule just got real busy for the next few weeks.
> I can handle the work but one trip is north to the Yankee home land.
> Don’t know if I’ll make it out of NYC without thinning out the Yankee herd.



Thin them but don't leave a road map for them to follow you.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 3, 2019)

It is my most disliked place in the country!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2019)

I have no idea who the lady standing becide me is, but the girl in the red & white shirt is one of the host on the Rude awakening talk show at our local radio station.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I did, for over 3 months. Didn`t do a thing.


Helped me,,,,that sux,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Morning, folks. Rough start to the day. Can`t even trust myself to hold my coffee cup in my right hand. Seems like my arthritis has tripled overnight. That`s never happened like this. Right worrisome.




If you find something that helps lemme know, my left arm, shoulder down stays about 70% numb.  I try not to pick up anything that I don't want dropped with my left hand.  Think mine may be a pinched nerve.


Afternoon all !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If you find something that helps lemme know, my left arm, shoulder down stays about 70% numb.  I try not to pick up anything that I don't want dropped with my left hand.  Think mine may be a pinched nerve.
> 
> 
> Afternoon all !!!


Time for the Dr,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Time for the Dr,,,,




They'll just take advantage of my insurance and run a thousand test with no results.  It doesn't hurt.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 3, 2019)

I hope your guys ailments aren't catching,,,,????


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They'll just take advantage of my insurance and run a thousand test with no results.  It doesn't hurt.


You could have something going on with your spine though,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You could have something going on with your spine though,,,,




No more surgeries for me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2019)

Looking like ribeyes and grilt skrimps tonight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If you find something that helps lemme know, my left arm, shoulder down stays about 70% numb.  I try not to pick up anything that I don't want dropped with my left hand.  Think mine may be a pinched nerve.
> 
> 
> Afternoon all !!!


Same with me. My shoulder hurt for about a month and doesn't hurt anymore, but my left hand is "asleep" all the time. I'll take that before the pain. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Looking like ribeyes and grilt skrimps tonight.


London broil, homemade mac-n-cheese and who knows what else.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2019)

Love some home mad mac n cheese..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2019)

I swear I don't know what Ryork is cooking half the time, but it sure looks good.

I'ma a grill/fry guy, don't eat nuttin fancy.  Walked out of a few restaurants with Dawn 'cause we couldn't identify anything on the menu.

If you ain't got fried cheekun/fish, steak/hambooger/dotdog on the grill ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I swear I don't know what Ryork is cooking half the time, but it sure looks good.
> 
> I'ma a grill/fry guy, don't eat nuttin fancy.  Walked out of a few restaurants with Dawn 'cause we couldn't identify anything on the menu.
> 
> If you ain't got fried cheekun/fish, steak/hambooger/dotdog on the grill ???


Was treated to a 5 star reasurant in Arizona. Couldn't even read the menu. I think it was French. Who did they come to take the first order? ME.  All the girls that were with me ordered the same thing I did. . Food was not even good.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Love some home mad mac n cheese..




You`d love that The Redhead makes. Totally from scratch. It`s even better`n that Mama used to make.

She knows she can cook.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> You`d love that The Redhead makes. Totally from scratch. It`s even better`n that Mama used to make.
> 
> She knows she can cook.




Not only is she FINE, but she can cook too !!!  WIN !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not only is she FINE, but she can cook too !!!  WIN !!!




That`s for sure and for certain!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s for sure and for certain!




No doubt bro, we both got lucky somehow, God loves us !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No doubt bro, we both got lucky somehow, God loves us !!!




He sure does. And I taught her to deer hunt, and she`s probably a better hunter than I am now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

Afternoon folks!

Aight now, y’all don’t get me to bragging.

Actually, I’m more baffled as to how we got so Lucky.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

Just picked 38 briar thorns out of my crocs. 

Good thing I was wearing my new thick ones that aren’t worn down yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Morning, folks. Rough start to the day. Can`t even trust myself to hold my coffee cup in my right hand. Seems like my arthritis has tripled overnight. That`s never happened like this. Right worrisome.



Sorry to hear that, Nic. 

Reckon I better count my blessings as I'm much less debilitated than that, although I do have my issues. My latest one is this pinched nerve or whatever it is in my neck/shoulder area and it's progressively gettin worse. I guess I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and go get an MRI. It's becoming an issue that I won't be able to overlook soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If you find something that helps lemme know, my left arm, shoulder down stays about 70% numb.  I try not to pick up anything that I don't want dropped with my left hand.  Think mine may be a pinched nerve.
> 
> 
> Afternoon all !!!



Mine just started going numb about 2 weeks ago. The numbness doesn't hurt at all, but prior to the numbness I'm having pain that makes me want to go lay down somewhere. It comes and goes daily.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 3, 2019)

Movie on NetFlix about a little piece of British history they don’t brag about. Mission of Honor, Polish and Czech pilots who flew in Battle of Britian. Scored most kills in the RAF during the battle.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2019)

I'm the Nicodemus  of numb..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2019)

Maaaan, ya'll gotta try some deep fried kone !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Movie on NetFlix about a little piece of British history they don’t brag about. Mission of Honor, polish and Czech pilots who flew in Battle of Britian. Scored most kills in the RAF during the battle.



Interesting, there's some other History many of us never knew.

Check this out:

https://www.history.com/news/meet-t...aring-female-pilots-who-bombed-nazis-by-night


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Movie on NetFlix about a little piece of British history they don’t brag about. Mission of Honor, polish and Czech pilots who flew in Battle of Britian. Scored most kills in the RAF during the battle.




That reminds me that I need to watch Barbarians Rising again. That`ll be on the agenda tonight.

My Lady and I are going to a friend of ours birthday party in a little while. He hunts with us on occasion. Celebrating 90 years, retired Marine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maaaan, ya'll gotta try some deep fried kone !!!



Told MizT about it, she's interested now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> That reminds me that I need to watch Barbarians Rising again. That`ll be on the agenda tonight.
> 
> My Lady and I are going to a friend of ours birthday party in a little while. He hunts with us on occasion. Celebrating 90 years, retired Marine.



Copy that on Barbarians Rising, I could watch it again and again. 

That's one person you don't mess with right there, an OLD Marine.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 3, 2019)

The one of the deadliest sniper of that war was a Russian gal. Pretty young lady, deadly marksman.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Copy that on Barbarians Rising, I could watch it again and again.
> 
> That's one person you don't mess with right there, an OLD Marine.




He can still climb up in a deer stand, and shoot like a sniper. His pet rifle is a 257 Roberts too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

One of my crew members is a former Marine, he’s about 75-76 now I believe. Still gettin it done too. I overheard our main Supervisor with the WWE telling someone else just Monday or Tuesday talking about my old buddy, “That’s one old Marine you don’t want to tick off.”


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2019)

I mess with ALOT of people, I don't mess with vets.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

Finally, a good needed rain.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 3, 2019)

Light showers around but nothing here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Light showers around but nothing here.



I got a little over a 1/2”, good shower.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

Just got a call for 4 days of local work. It’s not 100% until confirmed, but I welcome it.

One thing nice about it too is it’s south of downtown.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mine just started going numb about 2 weeks ago. The numbness doesn't hurt at all, but prior to the numbness I'm having pain that makes me want to go lay down somewhere. It comes and goes daily.



Is it possibly related to your nerve surgery?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it possibly related to your nerve surgery?




Dr. Quack thinks he's suffering from multiple Cajun fights/tackles, there for ending up with some "light" daim brammage…  JMO


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it possibly related to your nerve surgery?



No sir, opposite arm. 

Several years back, maybe as many as 4, I went to an Orthopedic surgeon to see about repairing my torn bicep in right arm. He didn't want to cut on me for that, but thought he felt something in my shoulder, maybe rotator cuff. I had an MRI  and it turned out to be a bone spur in my right shoulder. He didn't want to cut on me for that either at the time. Maybe that's what it is. Might have to go have another MRI.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got a call for 4 days of local work. It’s not 100% until confirmed, but I welcome it.
> 
> One thing nice about it too is it’s south of downtown.



4 days local.   golf tournament?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dr. Quack thinks he's suffering from multiple Cajun fights/tackles, there for ending up with some "light" daim brammage…  JMO




Matter of fact, I did dislocate this shoulder when I was about 17 playing touch football. It popped out when I landed from a dive for an interception, but popped back in. That night I was in excruciating pain and got my Mom to take me to ER, she was not a happy camper that I didn't tell her sooner in the early evening.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 4 days local.   golf tournament?




Some kind of game show....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

Sitting here eating a snack now and having a hard time getting fork to mouth with right arm.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 3, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Sitting here eating a snack now and having a hard time getting fork to mouth with right arm.




Dang, Chief, hope you can get some relief. I finally got my hand to work some. Maybe that arm will loosen up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

Looks like I’m going to be working to pay for my Health Care. Still paying for that Surgery, and might need another one. Gonna put home improvements on hold till I sort this out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang, Chief, hope you can get some relief. I finally got my hand to work some. Maybe that arm will loosen up.



It actually does loosen up Nic. Problem is, when it goes to hurting I don’t even want to move it. I was struggling @ WWE Monday and Tuesday, but doing my best not to show it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

Man, when it rains it pours too. I’m gonna go ahead and let the cat out of the bag on MizT. 

When I was about 10 mins from the house on Wednesday afternoon about 2:00pm coming home from Memphis I see MizT in front of us one car up. Get home and ask what she was doing off early. She tells me she was coming home from ER because she thought she was having a heart attack. She checked out fine, but they want her to go have a stress test next week. 

She’s also got a sleep test to check for sleep apnea or narcolepsy, and she also has a allergy test next week-3 tests next week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

Reckon I’ll be working til I’m 70 like my financial adviser said.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 3, 2019)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

MizT was a premie baby, those conditions I just mentioned she’s being tested for are somewhat common in folks that were premature babies later on in their years.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Welcome to the club.



I just did the math, the 4 local days will payoff my tumor surgery bill but there went my carport.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 3, 2019)

The coil in the air mover froze up the day I was leaving town. Long story short got it thawed and running until tech got here. Builder took some short cuts, going to cost me 1K to get sorted.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> The coil in the air mover froze up the day I was leaving town. Long story short got it thawed and running until tech got here. Builder took some short cuts, going to cost me 1K to get sorted.



Know the feeling, Ruger.

Seems like it's always something.

Enough of this broken down old folks and equipment talk 

I'm gonna go take a hot shower and lay back watching an episode or 2 of Barbarians Rising, or until I pass out, whichever comes first.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2019)

Good evening!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2019)

Dangit Chieffro !!!   You ain't tellin me nuttin.  Just one hit after another on a knee bro.  Prayers for MzT.  Love ya'll.


----------



## Batjack (Aug 4, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 4, 2019)

Mornin Bat


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,read back a bit,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 4, 2019)

Morning....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2019)

bag, SwampY and Ruger are all up and not letting moss grow under their feet this morning.

Not raining here but the radar shows lots of green around GA


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Mng GW,,,,thought about hittin the water today,,,,tomorrow,probably,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 4, 2019)

Looks like we might get a bit of that.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 4, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 4, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT was a premie baby, those conditions I just mentioned she’s being tested for are somewhat common in folks that were premature babies later on in their years.



I hope all goes well with the tests on the Mrs.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 4, 2019)

Light drizzle here this AM


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 4, 2019)

Mornin Wy


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 4, 2019)

Dead calm here, squirrel hunting morning.
You could hear the dew coming off the leaves when they jump a long way.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 4, 2019)

Good Morning to all of you Drivelers this morning.  Just went outside to get my newspaper and it is sprinkling a little .  Came back inside and checked my weather radar and see that lots of you appear to be getting an early morning shower as well.  Glad that I took the time to go in the woods yesterday and install two new cameras because there was no rain at all until I started to leave and come back home.

I did pull the cards from 21 of my cameras yesterday and I still have 8 of them left to upload this morning and it has come to my attention that during the past week, apparently every deer on my property learned how to operate a vacuum cleaner rather well as there was NOT A SINGLE KERNEL OF CORN BE FOUND after I put out 200 pounds of Academy Sports corn back a week ago.  The good news is that several fairly nice bucks showed up and partied day and night with lots of nice healthy does during the past week.  


ps:  I am sending up some Prayers this morning for all of you that have some on-going health related problems within your families.


----------



## cramer (Aug 4, 2019)

Good morning  fellers  
Thanks for the coffee  G  
it's lightly    raining here,  rained most of the night after dark.
Chief 's rain barrels are probably  doing well , almost time to stock with bream


----------



## cramer (Aug 4, 2019)

Imoji  thingy was supposed  to  be  a  wink


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 4, 2019)

Thunder and rain in the 30184


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2019)

rain 30055

morning wybro, EE, cramer


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen!

I got up early and went back to bed, and yes it did rain in that interval. My rain barrels are full beyond capacity.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2019)

Morning. We got 4/10ths last night. Not quite enough to wash down the dirt on the new woods road so I can go look for arrowheads and other artifacts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I hope all goes well with the tests on the Mrs.



Yessir, thank you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2019)

Same here, Jeff. Keep us informed if you will.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I have no idea who the lady standing becide me is, but the girl in the red & white shirt is one of the host on the Rude awakening talk show at our local radio station. View attachment 978340


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2019)

Think I will make some biscuits


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Morning. We got 4/10ths last night. Not quite enough to wash down the dirt on the new woods road so I can go look for arrowheads and other artifacts.



That 1/2” I got yesterday is what you needed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


>


 She just walked up and wanted to be in the pic. 

Can't believe nobody has said anything about H22's "socks". He's got a golfers tan. The boy don't go without shoes and socks. Even at the beach.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 4, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Think I will make some biscuits



Yo Mrs caught herself a good wife.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She just walked up and wanted to be in the pic.
> 
> Can't believe nobody has said anything about H22's "socks". He's got a golfers tan. The boy don't go without shoes and socks. Even at the beach.



By the end of Summer my feet’s are usually poka dotted from wearing crocs with no Sox. Especially after all the hours of grass mowing and my feet out on platform of rider. 

Barefeeted @ beach though.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 4, 2019)

WILL SOMEBODY PLEASE SEND ME A LIFE JACKET AS I AM ABOUT TO GO UNDER FOR THE 3RD TIME !!!!!

IT IS HAS BEEN STORMING AND RAINING SO HARD FOR THE PAST 10-15 MINUTES OR SO THAT IT IS COMPLETELY DARK OUTSIDE....EXCEPT FOR THE FLASHES OF SOME WICKED LIGHTNING.  THE GROUND IS CONTINUOUSLY SHAKING FROM THE THUNDER AND LIGHTNING RIGHT NOW.    

AFTER YESTERDAY, I NEEDED TO WASH MY TRUCK BUT NOT LIKE THIS.

IT LOOKS LIKE AN ARK IS TRYING TO TIE ONTO MY MAILBOX OUT FRONT ALSO.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> WILL SOMEBODY PLEASE SEND ME A LIFE JACKET AS I AM ABOUT TO GO UNDER FOR THE 3RD TIME !!!!!
> 
> IT IS HAS BEEN STORMING AND RAINING SO HARD FOR THE PAST 10-15 MINUTES OR SO THAT IT IS COMPLETELY DARK OUTSIDE....EXCEPT FOR THE FLASHES OF SOME WICKED LIGHTNING.  THE GROUND IS CONTINUOUSLY SHAKING FROM THE THUNDER AND LIGHTNING RIGHT NOW.
> 
> ...





I would say send it this way because we need rain, but it would just settle 2 counties above us and muddy up the creek and river. And they are finally perfect for my fishing style and I`d like to keep them that way for at least a week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I would say send it this way because we need rain, but it would just settle 2 counties above us and muddy up the creek and river. And they are finally perfect for my fishing style and I`d like to keep them that way for at least a week.



Yeah, I would absolutely prefer a good soaking rain instead.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2019)

Holy herd of Cows on a flat rock EE! I just looked at the radar and that is one BIG RED BLOB over your area there. Not only that it stretches wayyy to the West right along I 20. 

If it’s training to the East it’s going to be a while before you get some relief unless it dissipates.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2019)

It looks like it at least moving to the northeast EE.


----------



## Batjack (Aug 4, 2019)

Just got power back about a hour ago and made breakfast. Came a BIG t-boomer here just before all of Y'all started get'n up and about. Wasn't anything to do but go back to bed and listen to the storm rage for a bit.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 4, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Holy herd of Cows on a flat rock EE! I just looked at the radar and that is one BIG RED BLOB over your area there. Not only that it stretches wayyy to the West right along I 20.
> 
> If it’s training to the East it’s going to be a while before you get some relief unless it dissipates.




Thankfully, it is slacking up a little for right now.  I looked on Flight Aware website and see that the Delta connection flight from Atlanta to Augusta had to make multiple loops in the sky down over the Statesboro while waiting for this storm to clear them to land in Augusta.  That flight has finally landed now.

Now the really "brave" or possibly not so smart person is flying from Douglas, Georgia to Daniel Field airport here in Augusta and it made more of a direct approach.  It ultimately was flying at only 2000 ft altitude as well.  It is a 1963 Model Cessna Skyhawk 172 E and it only flies at about 100 MPH.  It was very close in to Augusta a little bit and I am glad that I am not flying in that really old and really small plane this morning.  The "pucker factor" on a scale of 1-10 is probably about 987 on that flight !!!!  It also finally landed a little while ago. 

I am surely glad that I am NOT flying in weather like this.  OH, the continous thunder is still rolling and rolling outside now too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yo Mrs caught herself a good wife.


I've almost cut boxed food completely out of her diet!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2019)

Morning, headed out shortly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2019)

I think I have more predators around here than anywhere else in Georgia. This was last night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2019)

Dark. Raining. Thunder in the 30680.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 4, 2019)

NIC, fresh eggs won't stand a chance with critters like that eating them as fast as your chickens are laying them.  

Sounds like a relocation plan is needed for sure.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I have more predators around here than anywhere else in Georgia. This was last night.
> 
> 
> View attachment 978454


That one needs relocated don't it. Had one couple weeks ago trying to find its way into my rabbit pin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> That one needs relocated don't it. Had one couple weeks ago trying to find its way into my rabbit pin.




I`ve had to relocate several already this year. Between them, the rattlesnakes, and foxes, it`s been something else.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 4, 2019)

We had a yote get one of our yardbirds the other day,,,,Nala tried to tell me,,,,I didn't listen,,,,the hen was up the hill by the barn,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2019)

Forgot to add, great horned owls too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve had to relocate several already this year. Between them, the rattlesnakes, and foxes, it`s been something else.


YEP you are in the south GA Congo!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Forgot to add, great horned owls too.


One of the most fascinating critters to me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> YEP you are in the south GA Congo!




Yep. Speaking of, I`m headed out there right now to put that Banty hen and her new biddy in the snake proof coop. This is gonna be an adventure and blood is likely to be spilled, messing with that little Amazon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2019)

Waiting on the wife


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. Speaking of, I`m headed out there right now to put that Banty hen and her new biddy in the snake proof coop. This is gonna be an adventure and blood is likely to be spilled, messing with that little Amazon.


They gotta eat too,,,,????,,,,just not at our expense,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2019)

still waiting...


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Where you headin on your vacay?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Where you headin on your vacay?




Tourist trap, Helen in the hills.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Where you headin on your vacay?




I'd rather stay home.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Hear ya buds,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 4, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> WILL SOMEBODY PLEASE SEND ME A LIFE JACKET AS I AM ABOUT TO GO UNDER FOR THE 3RD TIME !!!!!
> 
> IT IS HAS BEEN STORMING AND RAINING SO HARD FOR THE PAST 10-15 MINUTES OR SO THAT IT IS COMPLETELY DARK OUTSIDE....EXCEPT FOR THE FLASHES OF SOME WICKED LIGHTNING.  THE GROUND IS CONTINUOUSLY SHAKING FROM THE THUNDER AND LIGHTNING RIGHT NOW.
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Holy herd of Cows on a flat rock EE! I just looked at the radar and that is one BIG RED BLOB over your area there. Not only that it stretches wayyy to the West right along I 20.
> 
> If it’s training to the East it’s going to be a while before you get some relief unless it dissipates.





Definitely came a frog strangler


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2019)

Okay, now the wife is waiting on me.  I gotta bad case of the doodoo blues...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, now the wife is waiting on me.  I gotta bad case of the doodoo blues...



You mean don’t want to go blues.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Let her drive,,,,you dranky drank,,,,just kidding,,,,not really,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2019)

Everybody is situated where they supposed to be now. The biddy is still alive, the little Amazon is missing some feathers but still breathing, I`m bleeding in two places but I still have my sense of humor, so all is well here in God`s Country.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Everybody is situated where they supposed to be now. The biddy is still alive, the little Amazon is missing some feathers but still breathing, I`m bleeding in two places but I still have my sense of humor, so all is well here in God`s Country.



Mr No Legs finding new territory to investigate?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mr No Legs finding new territory to investigate?




It`ll probably be back soon enough, but it won`t be able to get in the biddy coop.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2019)

And as soon as my doctor dealings are done, this is the destination, with boat in tow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> And as soon as my doctor dealings are done, this is the destination, with boat in tow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 978466



That is one beautiful shot!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> That is one beautiful shot!




It`s not mine but I know exactly where it was taken. And I`ve been all over that water in the background.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 4, 2019)

You guys think a 223 will take care of a yote?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s not mine but I know exactly where it was taken. And I`ve been all over that water in the background.



Copy that, I’d like to go to that spot and those waters.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys think a 223 will take care of a yote?




A 22 short will take care of one. If you`re saving the hide, use a solid with that 223.

Hide ain`t no good this time of the year though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys think a 223 will take care of a yote?



Long as it hits a vital zone...Other wise it’s passing through and wild animals have an amazing ability to survive and fend off infection to some degree.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Long as it hits a vital zone...Other wise it’s passing through and wild animals have an amazing ability to survive and fend off infection to some degree.


I guess I'm gettin the wife after him,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> A 22 short will take care of one. If you`re saving the hide, use a solid with that 223.
> 
> Hide ain`t no good this time of the year though.


I'm pretty sure he snuck up on the yardbird in the tall grass,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I'm pretty sure he snuck up on the yardbird in the tall grass,,,,




Did you see it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I guess I'm gettin the wife after him,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2019)

Daggum chiggers got me on my feet yesterday while trying to find a property corner stake. I sprayed from knees down, but already had on Sox and ankle high work shoes, so the tops of short socks got sprayed, but not down into below top of shoes. 

I will say, nothing got me above ankles though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2019)

Oh well, my 4 days this week South of ATL just got cut to one lonnng day on Thursday. I'll take it at the pay they are offering.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2019)

I’m actually making myself NOT DO ANYTHING TODAY. 

Problem is, I’m bored.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I’m actually making myself NOT DO ANYTHING TODAY.
> 
> Problem is, I’m bored.


I went and checked cameras earlier. You can cut the humidity with a knife out there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I went and checked cameras earlier. You can cut the humidity with a knife out there.



Yessir, it was overcast here earlier and wasn’t quite as bad, but now the Sun is heating it up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2019)

I took a dog pain pill, hope it don’t make me howl at da Moon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I took a dog pain pill, hope it don’t make me howl at da Moon.


Male or female one? Askin for a friend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Male or female one? Askin for a friend.



Female, but she was hurtin’.


----------



## Batjack (Aug 4, 2019)

Sireens a squalin' in Dawsonville again this evening.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 4, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Sireens a squalin' in Dawsonville again this evening.



chootem....


----------



## Batjack (Aug 4, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> chootem....


Naw..that kid ran a great race..let them party.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Sireens a squalin' in Dawsonville again this evening.





Just chuckling @ your verbage...... “Sireens a squalin’ “.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 4, 2019)

Weird world we live in when your cousins text you,

“Before you see it on the news we’re ok, love y’all.”

They live north of Dayton.


----------



## Batjack (Aug 4, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Just chuckling @ your verbage...... “Sireens a squalin’ “.


Been hang'n over with the "Billys" too much I guess.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 4, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Been hang'n over with the "Billys" too much I guess.




No, that`s just average South Georgia talk.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> No, that`s just average South Georgia talk.



That’s what I was thinkin, I like it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Weird world we live in when your cousins text you,
> 
> “Before you see it on the news we’re ok, love y’all.”
> 
> They live north of Dayton.



Yep, that’s a dang shame too.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 4, 2019)

Incredibly sad.....my cousins kids are about the age that would have been down there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Incredibly sad.....my cousins kids are about the age that would have been down there.



I told MizT about both of the shootings and told her to run in the opposite direction of anything that resembles gun fire or for a rear exit. DO NOT Stand around looking to see what it may be. Act first and determine later, while staying low.

She wasn’t even aware of the shootings.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 4, 2019)

Companies give active shooter training employees these days. RUN-HIDE-FIGHT is the gouge they teach. Getting yourself and others out is always preferred.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2019)

Fellow drivelers, do any of you’re wives or loved ones function on a daily basis NOT KNOWING what’s happening in this Country on a daily basis as far as Crime, Politics, Immigration, etc., etc.,?

MizT does, I have to inform her on a regular basis, she’s so out of touch with the society we live in today that it baffles me.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 4, 2019)

Mine stays out of the news cycle on a regular basis. Her IPhone tosses headlines at her is the only way she knows of bigger events. She never misses a vote but doesn’t stay engaged with the issues.


----------



## Batjack (Aug 4, 2019)

"Daisey" can watch the local news for 2 hours and STILL not understand how the world works outside of the little bubble she lives in. She has the "rosiest" out look of anyone I've ever seen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Mine stays out of the news cycle on a regular basis. Her IPhone tosses headlines at her is the only way she knows of bigger events. She never misses a vote but doesn’t stay engaged with the issues.







Batjack said:


> "Daisey" can watch the local news for 2 hours and STILL not understand how the world works outside of the little bubble she lives in. She has the "rosiest" out look of anyone I've ever seen.



MizT votes in local and Presidential elections, conservative Republican of course, but she's blind to most of what you guys and I know about on a regular basis. I can assure you she's not watching any of the Socialist debates. She will watch the nominee debates.

It just bothers me that she isn't in tune with what can happen at the blink of an eye. I constantly remind her because she seems to me at least to not be aware of her immediate surroundings on a daily basis.


----------



## Batjack (Aug 5, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 5, 2019)

Good mornin.....drive by.......headed to Austin, TX on a day trip.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 5, 2019)

Good Morning Batjack, Ruger and to the rest of the sleeping Driveler Nation.

Ruger, have a safe trip.

Hopefully someone will get a new Driveler thread cranked up here shortly because I am not good at that sort of thing !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2019)

Yep!


----------

